#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-06
<arthax0r> my jaunty server has been doing well
<arthax0r> turning it into a full blow horde/funambol server
<arthax0r> altho, i would say it seems to not be performing as well as it did under 8.04 server... it's an old ass machine tho
<_stochastic_> hey room, out of curiosity, when will the next set of ISO's be put up on the UbuntuISO testing webpage?
<_stochastic_> is there any schedule to it or is it pretty intermittent?
<davmor2> heno: Hi
<heno> Hi davmor2
<davmor2> No ara today?
 * mvo hugs sbeattie for the verification of #349725
<jtholmes> where are the daily-live's from say 4/2/09
<jtholmes> the ios's from 4/2/09
<jpds> I think they're only preserved for two days and then deleted.
<davmor2> jtholmes: do you mean 20090402
<jtholmes> davmor2, yes
<jtholmes> thanks jpds
<jtholmes> davmor2, here is the problem  4/3/09 and 4/5/09 ubiquity installer's die at partman and i wanted to test 4/2/09 again to see if that problem exits
<jtholmes> 4/5/09=4/6/09
<jtholmes> I cant believe I am the only one having this problem
<jtholmes> this is on kubuntu  ubuntu is fine
<Strider^> yop
<Strider^> euh je sais pas si j'ai fait un truc de travers mais j'arrive plus a avoir mon Google Calendar dans Evolution sous Jaunty
<Strider^> oh right this is not the french channel ^^
<jtholmes> strider sorry english only
<Strider^> i can't set up my Google Calendar in Evolution anymore =/
<Strider^> i don't remember what where the options in Evolution's versions berfore Jaunty but i think there's something missing
<jtholmes> davmor2, is there any file/information in a daily-live .iso that tells me the exact date the .iso file was created?
<fader_> davmor2: Hey, do I remember correctly that you have an Acer Aspire One somewhere with the original OS installed?
<davmor2> fader_: I had an AAO with hardy unr on I now have an AAO with jaunty unr on why?
<davmor2> Oh I have linpus lite too
<fader_> davmor2: I'm trying to find out the lid switch behavior on it for bug 348012
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348012 in linux "Acer Aspire One doesn't wake up when lid opens" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348012
<fader_> To see if it's really a bug or a 'feature' :)
<fader_> davmor2: Do you have linpus installed on one currently?
<davmor2> fader_: I can drop linpus back on and confirm but iirc in all the shops displaying them including the xp version if you shut the lid the power button need to be pressed to restart it.
<davmor2> fader_: about 20 minutes I can
<fader_> davmor2: You rock, thanks :)
<davmor2> fader_: transferring to usb now
<davmor2> hey cgregan
<cgregan> hey davmor2!
<cgregan> morning
<cgregan> errrr
<cgregan> afternoon! :-)
<davmor2> cgregan: close but no cigar :)
<davmor2> cgregan: will there be an upgrade path from hardy unr to jaunty unr?
<cgregan> davmor2: That is a question for lool
<davmor2> lool^
<cgregan> davmor2: For our customers....no. Device is locked to the shipping version
<davmor2> cgregan: :( meanie
<davmor2> is this strictly for support reasons?
<cgregan> davmor2: hehe
<cgregan> davmor2: Yes...hardware support
<davmor2> that's fair enough then can't argue with that
<davmor2> fader_: installing to AAO now
<fader_> davmor2: :D
<lool> davmor2: An upgrade path that we support officially?  no
<lool> But you can probably upgrade; not sure what would break, probably not too much
<lool> Poulsbo would be the most obvious
<davmor2> python is the big screw up at the moment with upgrades
<davmor2> fader_: moment of truth
 * fader_ plays a drumroll.
<davmor2> fader_: orange flashy power button
<fader_> davmor2: i.e. it didn't wake up when you opened the lid?
<davmor2> no
<davmor2> fader_: I'll press the flashy button now
<fader_> davmor2: Excellent, thanks.  I'll put that in the bug.
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks for checking that out!
<davmor2> fader_: now it's green and it's come back to life :)
<fader_> davmor2: I think it's just lazy.  Making you press a button...
<davmor2> fader_: that's classy the wifi doesn't work after suspend Yay
<davmor2> lool: is the current image okay?
<fader_> davmor2: That's on the linpus install?
<davmor2> fader_: yeap
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, nice
<fader_> Who needs to be online anyway?
<davmor2> fader_: on a downside the leds work
<fader_> davmor2: Which leds are those?
<davmor2> fader_: wifi
<fader_> Heheh wow.
<cr3> dtchen: uploaded alsa-info output to bugs 354705 and 354707
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 354705 in alsa-driver "[Jaunty] Microphone doesn't work at all on Eee 701SD" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354705
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 354707 in alsa-driver "[Jaunty] Microphone doesn't work at all on Eee 900" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354707
<cr3> man, ubot is quite clever to have understood both bug numbers
<davmor2> fader_: I'm just doing the updates and then I'll check suspend and resume again and just double check that it didn't get fixed latter
<lool> davmor2: The current image should be ok
<fader_> davmor2: Ah, good idea
<davmor2> lool: Cool I need unr back lite is so poor
<jtholmes> have there been any reports of partman failing in the 4/3/09 and the 4/6/09 daily-live iso's
<davmor2> jtholmes: not that I'm aware of  cjwatson ^
<davmor2> jtholmes: is this on Kubuntu?
<jtholmes> davmor2, both give partman error 141 and wont install i put in bug 345515 friday but was not able to upload the  syslog and partman logs until today
<ubot4> jtholmes: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<jtholmes> maybe i am the only one having the problems
<cjwatson> jtholmes: it's not reproducible across the board
<cjwatson> we're working through incoming bugs as fast as we can but it's taking a while
<jtholmes> cjwatson, ok i will try another machine
<jtholmes> and see what the results are there
<jtholmes> i suspect though that it is somehow my machine
<davmor2> jtholmes: I did a kubuntu install on friday which was fine
<cjwatson> jtholmes: I don't think you mean 345515. typo?
<jtholmes> cjwatson, yes  typo 354515
<jtholmes> davmor2, must be my machine I will check on another machine
<jtholmes> because ubuntu installs fine, but on another machine
<jtholmes> thanks guys i will test on another bed and get back to you
<davmor2> jtholmes: That could be the problem there try installing on a pc rather than a bed you might have more joy :D
<jtholmes> rofl thanks needed that
<cjwatson> jtholmes: err. are you sure that that partman log is complete? it doesn't look it
<jtholmes> cjwatson, you know I had the same feeling about completeness let me reinstall and see if I missed something
<cjwatson> exit code 141 is SIGPIPE which means "something I was talking to just randomly died"
<cjwatson> but there's no indication in the logs of what that might have been
<jtholmes> let me rerun wont take long
<davmor2> jtholmes: did you type out the logs?
<jtholmes> davmor2, no i scp them to another machine from a terminal window i started after the partman failure
<davmor2> fader_: This may take a while AAO linpus lite downloads 1 patch and applies it and then then next patch and applies it etc, etc, etc
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, nice... thanks for the update. :)
<davmor2> fader_: I wouldn't mind but I think it is on number 5 there are maybe 25-30
<cjwatson> jtholmes: I would recommend making sure that you acknowledge the installer's crash window first, to make sure that all the logs are flushed
<jtholmes> cjwatson, yes i will do that
<jtholmes> cjwatson, i get the same results on another machine i will upload the  logs and try a third machine
<davmor2> jtholmes: is your burn good?
<jtholmes> davmor2, i actually do it from a hard disk
<jtholmes> however i did burn earlier today and it also failed at the same place
<jtholmes> i am going to try a third machine which does not have both SATA and IDE hardware to see if that may be the problem
<jtholmes> davmor2, if no one else is having the prob then it has to be my hardware
<cjwatson> jtholmes: please don't casually assume local hardware problems; there's no obvious evidence of that in your log as yet
<cjwatson> jtholmes: it's entirely possible for it to be some property of the current state of your hard disk (and I don't mean a broken hard disk, I mean the bits on the disk), for example
<cjwatson> in most cases of hardware problems, there is some evidence of that in the logs
<cjwatson> similarly, in most cases of bad burns (although not all), there is some evidence of that in the logs
<cjwatson> so let's be scientific about this :)
<jtholmes> cjwatson, what are your suggestions
<cjwatson> we don't really have enough widespread daily build coverage to be able to generalise accurately from "only one tester is seeing this" to "only one Ubuntu user is going to see this", anyway
<cjwatson> jtholmes: in the first instance, I suspect that running the installer with 'ubiquity -d' from a terminal window and then uploading /var/log/syslog /var/log/partman /var/log/installer/debug would be useful
<cjwatson> I have no suggestions until I have seen the logs; I prefer not to guess
<jtholmes> cjwatson, I will run ubiquity -d and upload the logs thanks
<cjwatson> thank you
 * davmor2 suddenly dies of boredom waiting for this chuff linpus lite to update
 * fader_ calls dibs on davmor2's stuff.
<fader_> Er, I mean, I'm in mourning.
<davmor2> :P
<davmor2> fader_: it's on like number 8 or something now it's a joke I've install a netboot faster than this infact I'm pretty sure the gentoo builds faster :D
<fader_> davmor2: Have you tried hitting it with a blunt object?
<davmor2> fader_: I have a nasty feeling that it's a patching system and so needs to recompile the module/app after each update
<fader_> davmor2: Ugh.
 * fader_ barfs.
<davmor2> fader_: now your getting it.  I just downloaded 713 meg of unr in the time that it took the bar to move 1 mm
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, but the screen is small, so you have to figure that 1mm is like 6km on a bigger screen, right?
<cjwatson> fader_: berkelium was the system that was having LVM removal troubles, wasn't it?
<cjwatson> fader_: I'd like to use my new magic servenab powers to fiddle with it today or (perhaps more likely at this point) tomorrow
<fader_> cjwatson: berkelium was one of them
<fader_> cjwatson: Cool, I'll be happy to assist in any way I can
<cjwatson> fader_: anything special I need to do to get an installer session up with console access, beyond what's documented on the wiki?
<cjwatson> preferably an installer image of my choice
<fader_> cjwatson: Yes :/  It's doable but you'll need some extras and to fiddle with a preseed
<fader_> cjwatson: I'll see if I can scrape you up some scripts to help, as otherwise it's a bit painful
<fader_> cjwatson: I emailed a script to you and some detail on how it works.  If you'd like me to make the modifications for you I can do that as well... I'll just need to know what image you'll want to use and we'll have to walk through the preseed
<cjwatson> thanks; happy to have a go myself
<fader_> cjwatson: Cool.  Just to let you know, the process I'm using to reproduce this is to run "make_ppa berkelium"; wait a bit for berkelium to be rebuilt in the PPA pool (using LVM), and then run the install
<fader_> (make_ppa on nickel will wipe a machine and rebuild it for use in the PPA pool)
<cjwatson> right. sounds straightforward enough
<cjwatson> this is about third or fourth on my list so I'll see how it goes today ...
<jtholmes> cjwatson davmor2  that problem appears to be hardware specific  move to 3rd machine and installs from cd and runs fine
<jtholmes> move=moved
<cjwatson> I'd say system-specific rather than hardware-specific
<jtholmes> that was what i meant type
<jtholmes> typo
<jtholmes> I'll fight that battle here
<fader_> davmor2: Still updating? ;)
<davmor2> Yes, Damn IT!  Whose idea was this anyway
<davmor2> fader_: on a plus side this is the last patch
<fader_> davmor2: Good grief.  I thought you were joking about gentoo ebuilds being faster, but I see that you weren't. :P
<davmor2> fader_: I was on about a full install of gentoo :D
<davmor2> I'm beginning to wonder if linux from scratch might not be faster
<fader_> Ah, well, that's different.  I recall those taking a couple of days last time I tried.  (Though how much of that was gentoo and how much was just me swearing violently I won't say.)
<davmor2> fader_: yes but this is like 20+ patches this isn't even a full app
<davmor2> fader_: next time I suggest it shoot me
<fader_> davmor2: You know, it's taking all my willpower to not sit here and snark vehemently with you. I'm a bad person.  :)
<fader_> davmor2: I was hoping when you were done with this you'd polish a 20 cubic foot granite cube down to the size of a grain of sand with a silk cloth for me.
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> fader_: no probs it'll take half the time this has
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> I like to imagine that for space efficiency, the patches are transmitted as just MD5 sums.  Then the machine is generating a string of random bits and testing them to see if they give the same MD5... if not, it tries again.
<davmor2> fader_: don't give them ideas
<davmor2> fader_: It's only gone and finished ;)
<fader_> \o/
<davmor2> reboot
<fader_> Maybe you should reinstall and update one more time, just to be sure. O:-)
 * davmor2 shoots fader_ to death with blow pipe and rolled up paper
 * fader_ has quit (shot to death with blow pipe and rolled up paper)
<davmor2> fader_: After the monumental update it does exactly the same thing you still need to press the power button to wake it up
<fader_> davmor2: Great.  I appreciate the hassle to test that :)
<davmor2> fader_: worth being thorough though
<fader_> Absolutely.
<davmor2> now to get unr back on before I go mad
<davmor2> fader_: Like I say iirc you had to do the same with xp too
<davmor2> lool: nice to see unr down in size :)
<dtchen> cr3: ok, looking. thanks.
<cr3> dtchen: thanks man, there might be a known workaround for the Eees, but I'm not sure
<dtchen> right, just looking at a Xine/PulseAudio issue, then i'll be at 35470[57]
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-07
<jtholmes> can anyone tell me how i can download the partman files that are part of the ubiquity installer
<mvo> hm, I got a timed login screen with the live-cd from today. that waits 10s before logging in ubuntu - is that known/expected
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<davmor2> Anybody got a hardy server with a samba share on it?
<davmor2> schwuk: just the man
<schwuk> davmor2: I never touched it! It was like that when I got there!
<davmor2> schwuk: do you happen to have a hardy server at home with a samba share on it?
<schwuk> davmor2: no, but I can have in a ridiculously short amount of time.
<davmor2> schwuk: can you see if you can get jaunty to connect to it using the "network" part of places.  It's failing for me here.  But is working on intrepid, xp and vista
<schwuk> davmor2: straight through, although - TBF - I was already connected to that server.
<schwuk> davmor2: but browsing worked
<davmor2> Mine lists Windows Network, then WORKGROUP, and then fails with failed to retrieve share list from server
<davmor2> it's not picking up my server name like it used too
<davmor2> so schwuk when you click on Network do you the name of your server?
<schwuk> davmor2: Yes
<davmor2> schwuk: that's what mine isn't doing
<davmor2> so I wonder why that is
<davmor2> schwuk: Yay I can connect via connect to server
<fader_> davmor2: Good afternoon :)
<davmor2> fader_: morning
<davmor2> fader_: I've killed my usb pen drive I think :(
<fader_> davmor2: My advice would be not to do that.
<fader_> Too much plugging and unplugging?
<davmor2> fader_: Fortunately I have another so I got unr back on my AAO
<davmor2> fader_: Too much overwritting
<fader_> davmor2: Hah, I thought that after spending a week upgrading Linpus on it you'd want to keep it that way ;)
<davmor2> fader_: Cough * SUCKS!!!!! *Cough
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> fader_: To be fair for the average web user moving over from windows it's probably great.  However for any other user it's so limited
<fader_> davmor2: To be honest, I know absolutely nothing about it. :/  Maybe I should dig through Wikipedia a bit. :)
<davmor2> fader_: I can create an iso of the cd for you if you want :)
<fader_> davmor2: I think I'll probably pass on that, thanks :)
<davmor2> fader_: Coward
<fader_> :P
<fader_> Their website doesn't inspire confidence, especially when clicking on screenshots gets me 404s
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> fader_: http://regmedia.co.uk/2008/08/15/aspire_one_10.png
<fader_> That doesn't look too bad, but it's tough to know how well it works from the screenshot
<fader_> The icons are nice, in that late-90s sort of way
<davmor2> fader_: Again I'll happily create an iso of the cd for you :)
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> fader_: there is only one true way to try it you know that don't you ;)
<fader_> davmor2: I'd love to but, uh, I have to attend the opening of my garage door.
<davmor2> lmao
<jtholmes> cjwatson, if you have time pls chk the last entry on #354515  i was able to bypass the portman 141 error
<jtholmes> portman=partman
<jtholmes> jtholmes  bbl
<cjwatson> jtholmes: ah, it's a simple typo. I'll fix it now, thanks
<cjwatson> I'd written . instead of _
<jtholmes> cjwatson, mind telling me in what file the typo existed
<cjwatson> jtholmes: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/3191, if you can manage to get that to load. It's in ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py
<jtholmes> cjwatson, thanks will try
<eeejay> yo yo
<eeejay> where is ara? holiday?
<jtholmes> cjwatson, made change from  .  to _  in my installer.  reran installer works fine, btw the 'weak password' string change looks good also
<cjwatson> good stuff, thanks for retesting
<jtholmes> cjwatson, i will also test tomorrows daily to be sure and add my results to the bug comments thanks
<davmor2> anyone else having issues filing bugs
<davmor2> charlie-tca: hello
<charlie-tca> Hello, davmor2
<charlie-tca> Like the page won't come up?
<charlie-tca> I can read launchpad pages, but get a Timeout error on the main bugs page
<davmor2> like it timesout after I add the title for the bug
<charlie-tca> You got further than me, then
<davmor2> charlie-tca: not good then
<charlie-tca> I just asked in #launchpad
<davmor2> mine is about 4 above yours
<charlie-tca> It is being worked
<jtholmes> I just added a comment to a bug but have not opened a new one today
<jtholmes> can anyone tell me what virtual machine the developers (and others) use for testing releases of ubuntu
<davmor2> jtholmes: pick one.  you can chroot, kvm, virtualbox is about the easiest, xen etc etc etc
<davmor2> jtholmes: they all work in a pretty similar manner
<charlie-tca> I use VirtualBox to test all flavors, then do a hardware test if it fails anything
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, what do you mean do a hardware test, load on a real machine?
<charlie-tca> yes, I have extra systems here I use for testing
<jtholmes> me too, just wanted clarification there as I plan to start using vb to test
<charlie-tca> I test in virtualbox daily, pre-release in VB and hardware, and anything that fails in VB gets tested on hardware
<jtholmes> guess so
<jtholmes> the one question i have is how to you load the iso in the vb is there a wiki page?
<jtholmes> i dont want to burn cd's
<charlie-tca> I go through over 100 a month
<jtholmes> yikes
<jtholmes> i wanted to load it from a hard disk like i do now
<charlie-tca> It is just like painkillers for me
<charlie-tca> Yeah, the advantage to VB is you can do that. It seems to be mostly reliable, but sometimes the VB fails are not repeatable on hardware.
<charlie-tca> Also, sometimes I get hardware fails that are not reproducable in any vm
<jtholmes> thats interesting
<jtholmes> well thanks for the info
<charlie-tca> Have fun with testing.
<jtholmes> sure
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: have you given any more thought to bug 355370?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355370 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver does not respect screensaver selection" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355370
<charlie-tca> yes, let's do it. I'll ask to have the other Screensavers thing removed.
<charlie-tca> Sorry. cody-somerville assigned to to xubuntu-desktop-team
<nagappan> cr3, one of test engineer trying to mount a floppy on Ubuntu 8.10, but could not see any device in /dev, any clues how we can mount and test it ?
<dtchen> which kernel is used?
<dtchen> see also bug 255651
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 255651 in linux "floppy disk drive not detected (module not loaded) in Intrepid and Jaunty" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255651
<cr3> nagappan: never heard of this "floppy" you speak of :)
<nagappan> dtchen, let me check it
<nagappan> cr3, thanks
<cr3> nagappan: seriously though, dtchen probably gave an excellent lead... as usual
<nagappan> cr3, :)
<nagappan> dtchen, looks some what similar, let us verify here and get back to you shortly :)
<nagappan> dtchen, thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-08
<jtholmes> modprobe floppy then you have  /dev/fd0
<jtholmes> 8.04 and 8.10  you have to modprobe floppy for  /dev/fdo
<jtholmes> probably 9.04 also
<cjwatson> nagappan: I believe that's a bug that's been fixed in 9.04
<cjwatson> nagappan: oh, sorry, dtchen already gave you the reference
<nagappan> cjwatson, thanks :)
<davmor2> Morning All
<jtholmes> davmor2 wrote calculator test case last eve pls check when you have time
<davmor2> jtholmes: will do
<davmor2> jtholmes: we dropped the "expected results" section other then that looks good
<jtholmes> davmor2, also I noticed that we cant use  texteditor  calculator  etc. for kde testcases unless we add a suffix to file name something this  texteditorub  texteditorkb  ub=ubuntu kb=kubuntu dont know if you folks want like names or not
<jtholmes> ok i will edit both kate and speedcrunch expected results sections
<jtholmes> davmor2, btw do you happen to live near cjwatson since both of you are in the uk
<davmor2> jtholmes: no I think cjwatson is london end
<jtholmes> davmor2, one other item is it acceptable to put 'Under construction by blah' in the top of a test case when it is uncomplete and I have to step away for a bit?
<jtholmes> blah=my nick
<cjwatson> I'm about an hour north of London
<jtholmes> interesting, never been to England, like to go someday
<davmor2> jtholmes: you can just tag the page as incomplete in the description
<jtholmes> davmor2, ah, ok
<davmor2> jtholmes: I'm in wolverhampton so there are about 100+ miles between us
<jtholmes> davmor2, is your local time about  11:40 right now
<jtholmes> am
<davmor2> 11:37 but yes
 * davmor2 -> lunch
<jtholmes> davmor2, are you running the testing meeting today?
<davmor2> No
<davmor2> that would normally be heno
<jtholmes> i didnt see him on so i wondered
<davmor2> jtholmes: he isn't on irc that much now busy man
<jtholmes> yes
<davmor2> fader_: I'll talk to you tomorrow about the translations thing when I got some idea down on the wiki
<davmor2> right I'm off
<fader_> davmor2: Rock on, thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-09
<davmor2> Morning All
<davmor2> jtholmes: you around?
<jtholmes> i just got stirring, good morning
<davmor2> Morning
<davmor2> jtholmes: when you check Kubuntu can you check that the partitioner is displaying the bars properly again please
<jtholmes> will do
<davmor2> ta
<davmor2> I'll probably run a test this afternoon
<davmor2> it's just nice to have 2 confirms :)
<jtholmes> does it matter that i usually manually partition
<davmor2> jtholmes: no, just check that if you click the check boxes for whole drive and side by side the bars don't vanish
<davmor2> then go on to manual and hit forward
<jtholmes> will do
<davmor2> ta
<jtholmes> davmor2, there appears to be a change in behavior, let me check yesterdays iso and will update
<davmor2> fader_: I'm off on lunch in a second but I've dropped in a rough here http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/Translation feel free to add anything :)
<fader_> davmor2: Cool, I will check that out.  Thanks!
<davmor2> fader_: what do you think is that alright for a start
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah... I've been trying to think of how to expand it, but it's a pretty broad topic :)  I think that's a good start anyway.
<fader_> davmor2: I might make a couple of minor edits to it if you don't mind just to make it a little more understandable for me :)
<davmor2> fader_: that was the issue I had too
<davmor2> fader_: knock yourself out
<davmor2> fader_: only other thing I can think of is to check that characters are properly formed
<davmor2> for chinese etc
<fader_> Yeah, good point
<fader_> I'm also wondering if we ought to add some cases for checking translations in specific apps or in the desktop, but that could get out of hand pretty fast.
<davmor2> fader_: that's the problem.  My solution is to add this testcase to the end of the installer in all general tests which should then cover every app with one testcase
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, that seems reasonable for apps
<fader_> I'm thinking about adding something to check things like the panel items, the help screen, etc.
<fader_> as I don't think those are really called out anywhere else or in any of the application tests
<davmor2> fader_: I think we can add 3 cases installer, general, app.  Installer is obvious, general is over all look of the desktop and apps speaks for itself
<fader_> Sounds good to me.  I'll take a crack at that in a few minutes
<fader_> (Right now the environment for server automated tests is on fire so I need to put that out first... bleh)
 * davmor2 hands fader_ a fire extinguisher
<davmor2> powder only don't want sparks flying too :)
<fader_> Aww, you're no fun :P
<jcastro> anyone want to run a testing session for ubuntu openweek?
 * davmor2 runs for the hills
<jtholmes> davmor2, definitely different on the bars
<jtholmes> the bars and the partiton options are no longer on the same display
<davmor2> cool now I got some free time I can start testing but thanks for the update
<jtholmes> unless you select use the entire disk
<jtholmes> otherwise the bars and options are on different displays this is not how i remember it
<davmor2> jtholmes: I'll have a look in a minute
<jtholmes> sure
<jtholmes> i need to set up  vbox moving from machine to machine is to expensive in time
<fader_> davmor2: I took a crack at expanding the translation test cases into the three you suggested... let me know what you think :)
<davmor2> fader_: looks good :)
<fader_> \o/
<stgraber> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> hello
<davmor2> stgraber: pong
<stgraber> davmor2: do we have wubi for jaunty ?
<stgraber> davmor2: I'm installing ubuntu on a windows laptop and it doesn't seem to work on intrepid so would like to try with jaunty
<davmor2> yes hopefully r118 has gone through which works quite well
<stgraber> url ?
<davmor2> stgraber: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/wubi.exe
<stgraber> davmor2: doesn't open ...
<stgraber> a window appear for half a sec and disappears
<davmor2> hang on then
<davmor2> stgraber: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/ and click on r118 :)
<stgraber> k
<stgraber> exactly the same behavior
<davmor2> stgraber: hang on I think it might be specific for cd 2 ticks
<stgraber> crashes with an ASCII issue, likely utf8 problem
<davmor2> hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, davmor2
<charlie-tca> How are things looking today?
<davmor2> kubuntu bad
<davmor2> everything else should be fine
<charlie-tca> kubuntu has had a ton of changes this week
<davmor2> ubiquity is a bit screwy it still works it just doesn't look pretty
<davmor2> charlie-tca: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kde4of6.png and kde5of6.png
<charlie-tca> oh-h nice!
<davmor2> pretty hey
<charlie-tca> Don't they use the same install as the rest?
<charlie-tca> That does appear to need work
<davmor2> charlie-tca: backend yes but the frontend is kde
<davmor2> it should look pretty much the same as ubuntu and xubuntu's installer so on the first screen you should have 2 bars for the partition etc
<davmor2> charlie-tca: it's cause it uses qt and not gtk for gfx so there are 2 frontends
<charlie-tca> That makes sense to me. Thanks
<charlie-tca> I don't do any kubuntu installs, the few times I tried kde I got lost
<davmor2> it's the one bar isn't it :)
<davmor2> stgraber: how do you get non standard characters up in vista do you know?
<stgraber> no idea, that was XP
<davmor2> meh
<davmor2> do you know how to do it xp then?
<davmor2> tea back in a bit
<cgregan> cr3: ping
<cr3> cgregan: pong
<cgregan> cr3: How are you? I have a question about the certification process
<cr3> cgregan: sure, shoot
<cgregan> Is the checkbox version used for cert easy to move around.....I ask because I want to install it on a system that is not connected to ubuntu standard repos.
<cr3> cgregan: not sure what you mean by "move around"
<cgregan> cr3: it is not installed on our builds so I need to add it without connecting to an online source for the packages
<cgregan> cr3: is it one deb or does is involve several in which case I may want to move it once to a repo
<cr3> cgregan: each project (checkbox, checkbox-compatibility and checkbox-certification) consist of three packages: the base (eg. checkbox) and a couple interfaces (eg. cli and/or gtk)
<cr3> cgregan: what are you trying to do exactly?
<cr3> cgregan: if it's not connected to ubuntu standard, could it be connected to another repo?
<cgregan> cr3: I want to run the certification on a system that it is not installed on by default. And I cannot connect it to the Ubuntu repos to apt-get the packages.....so need to know if I can grab them and install from USB
<cr3> cgregan: the checkbox packages are now available under a protected repo rather than individual packages, might that be useful for you?
<cgregan> cr3: ah that is better....what is that repo?
<cr3> cgregan: ah, this needs to be done by usb, right?
<cr3> cgregan: https://certification.canonical.com/home/compatibility-testing
<cgregan> cr3: Does not need to be...just want to prevent the system from accidentally being corrupted by other packages
<cgregan> cool
<cr3> cgregan: that's not the repo though, it'll just give you the proper url for the proper release
<cr3> cgregan: cool! so you should be all set with that repo then, what a fortunate coincidence that I implemented this repo so recently :)
<cr3> cgregan: in case the https poses a problem, the repo is also available under http
<cgregan> cr3: thanks.....do I need a login to that url?
<cr3> cgregan: the url I pasted in the channel or the url provided in the compatibility testing page?
<cgregan> pasted in channel
<cr3> cgregan: yep, that's private because certification is a commercial service... kinda outside the scope of this channel :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-10
<lool> Does someone reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/358961 with a desktop daily on !armel?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 358961 in ubiquity "Broken window icon in top left corner" [Undecided,New]
<persia> lool, Yes: I'm looking at it now.  I'll confirm.
<lool> On armel or !armel?
<persia> armel
<persia> Sorry.  I'll try another arch right now.
<lool> I'd suspect the new libglade personally
<persia> lool, I ran into another issue in my first test on i386, but at least the questions had the icon.
<jtholmes> davmor2, mornin
<davmor2> jtholmes: Morning
<jtholmes> you asked about the bars yesterday and I found that side by side goes away and never comes back
<davmor2> jtholmes: yes it a bug it's not meant too
<jtholmes> ok i am downloading dailys now will check things out
<davmor2> jtholmes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/358519
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 358519 in ubiquity "Jaunty: Ubiquity-frontend-kde step 4 should display bars for partitioning" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> I don't think it got fixed yesterday
<jtholmes> i knew i had seen the bars on a previous daily but could not find the one that worked correctly
<jtholmes> now with VM i can keep several days iso's in diff VM's and refer back to check on previous behaviors
<jtholmes> the VM is a little slow loading etc. but allows me to keep several days of dailys ready to run etc.
<persia> jtholmes, You might consider just keeping the dailies as files, and then loading those ISOs into the VMs, rather than keeping the installed results laying about.
<persia> The ISO should only be ~700MB, but the installed target is more likely to be close to 2GB.
<persia> lool, I can reproduce in i386 reliably now: that I couldn't reproduce before it probably related to the other issues I had with that install.
<jtholmes> persia, well i have about 65G for the VM and so far it am only using about 20% of it with 4 dailys loaded
<lool> Then I'll target the bug
<jtholmes> i just wish the VM was faster loading and starting
<persia> jtholmes, Well, that's up to you.  That's 13G.
<jtholmes> i may change that approach if disk space get used up faster than i want but thanks for the heads up
<persia> My local iso directory typically has between 6 and 10 different images (I don't keep historical copies), so for me, it's easier to replicate the install (doesn't take that long), or replicate in a live environment.
<jtholmes> from start to finish how long does your VM take to install and load one iso mine takes about 35 min
<jtholmes> and thats on a fast machine
<persia> about the same for a full install.
<persia> The live environment is usually available in a couple minutes, and that sufficies for most replication.
<jtholmes> ok just wanted a watermark
<persia> If you want faster VMs, you want *lots* of RAM and very fast disks.
<persia> I understand an install can be done in about 15 minutes, if one both reads from and writes to cache, rather than actual disk reads.
<jtholmes> have fast disks plan to add more memory today or tomorrow
<jtholmes> i can bring up live cd to start of install in about 5 mins is that pretty standard
<persia> Right.
<jtholmes> starting with a new VM that is
<jtholmes> ok
<persia> I'm surprised it takes that long with fast disks though: I can get about that with a laptop.
<davmor2> persia: I cheat I use hardware :D
<jtholmes> yes it is a litle slower than i thought i currently have 2G mem
<persia> davmor2, I use hardware sometimes, but I find it slower, because it takes longer for me to burn CDs or USB keys than to launch a VM :)
<davmor2> persia: I know but I get really issues that aren't apparent in vm so swings and roundabouts
<persia> jtholmes, That's probably the limiting factor then.  For fastest VM, you want enough ram for your normal environment, plus enough for the size of the install media, plus enough for the environment in the VM plus enough for the disk cache in the VM for the 2GB being copied, plus enough to cache the virtual disk onto which you are installing.  That's usually at least 8GB.
<persia> davmor2, Yep.  That's why I also use hardware :)
<persia> My experience is that 80% of issues can be replicated in a VM, but only 80%, and none of them related to the kernel.
<jtholmes> hmm 8G well i might give that a try i was going to bump to 6 but might go 8 thanks
<davmor2> persia: I currently have a nice setup that I want to increase.  I need ati gfx base unit to round off the 3 major gfx bases.  I got 32 and 64bit machines.  I got bought and home buit units, laptops and netbooks.  I got a machine specifically for testing ltsp oh and a huge electric bill :)
<persia> davmor2, That sounds like a decent setup.
<jtholmes> yikes!
<persia> Mine is different (2 lpia, 3 armel (one for which we no longer ship kernel), 2 amd64).  My powerpc is sadly dormant.
<persia> But I tend to test different things :)
<davmor2> persia: like I say I just want an ati base unit then I intel, nvida and ati :)
<davmor2> persia: I test everything bar armel
<persia> You ought be able to grab a relatively inexpensive ati card somewhere.
<davmor2> persia: yeah but I need the base unit too :)
<davmor2> persia: probably need a bigger kvm too then :)
 * davmor2 -> Off out for a bit see you's latter
<jtholmes> davmor2, whoever fixed something
<jtholmes> no more side by side, no more use largest free area
<jtholmes> only use entire disk, and manually but the bars are there on step 4
<jtholmes> and they took the Bang Icons off the WHo are you page, yeah
<jtholmes> it appears that there is a ubuntu alternate and a kubuntu alternate is that correct?
<persia> jtholmes, Yes.
<jtholmes> thanks
<persia> The difference is the set of packages available in the pool, the default tasks, and the preseeding.
<jtholmes> good to know
<persia> So, while it's possible to install Xubuntu from the Kubuntu alternate CD, one ends up downloading a fair number of packages (and one has to fiddle the defaults).
<jtholmes> is alternate for those machines that seem to choke on other iso's for one reason or another
<persia> Well that, or to support certain classes of automated installs, or for different sorts of accessibility, or just more control over the installation process.
<jtholmes> got it
<persia> There are things one can do with alternates that one can't do with the live images, in terms of package selection, etc.
<persia> So, for example, the Server CDs are *all* alternates, because it's impossible to know which kind of server is being installed, and nobody wants an unmaintained webserver installed on their mailserver.
<jtholmes> good good
<jtholmes> persia, ping
<jtholmes> does anyone know if today is a holiday in Europe as it is in most of the USA
<stgraber> it's
<jtholmes> thank you
<davmor2> persia: you about still?
<charlie-tca> Hello, davmor2
<davmor2> Hello charlie-tca :)  How's things stateside?
<charlie-tca> Looking good, I think.
<charlie-tca> Not making any bets, though, today
<davmor2> :)
<jtholmes> davmor2, do you have the bug number for side by side partitioning failing?
<jtholmes> i cant find it in lp
<davmor2> jtholmes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/358519
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 358519 in ubiquity "Jaunty: Ubiquity-frontend-kde step 4 should display bars for partitioning" [Undecided,New]
<jtholmes> thanks
<jtholmes> is there a timestamp file in each iso telling when it was created  date/time etc.
<davmor2> jtholmes: What for?
<jtholmes> so i can positively identify an iso image
<jtholmes> other that lsb-release file which has no date/time
<davmor2> jtholmes: you can use md5sum to track images
<jtholmes> true but was looking for simpler method, but that will do
<davmor2> jtholmes: you could right click on it and look at properties
<jtholmes> btw  #339308 is in  4/10/9  daily-live  dont believe it was ever fixed i attaching bug trace
<jtholmes> yes hadnt thought about properties
<jtholmes> i am attaching  ubiquity -d  files to the bug for devel
<davmor2> jtholmes: they know about it it's just a mtter of tracing back to when it first happened
<jtholmes> ok thanks
<cjwatson> jtholmes: .disk/info
<jtholmes> cjwatson, stepped away for lunch will find it and include it also
 * sbeattie writes a todo to himself to get apport to include it if ubuntu-bug is invoked from a livecd.
<cjwatson> I don't think we need further information on 358519, if that's the one you're talking about
<cjwatson> I could reproduce it myself
<jtholmes> is there something similare to ctrace for python
<jtholmes> similare similar
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-12
<ara> good morning all!
<czajkowski> ara: morning!
<ara> morning czajkowski! you've got energy today!
<czajkowski> yeah had a nice relaxing weekend
<ara> czajkowski, :)
<czajkowski> ara: thanks for the help
<ara> czajkowski, thanks to you for the report!
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
 * ara takes a lunch break longer than usual
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy dude
<davmor2> how's things fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Ah, you know life... it's just one darned thing after another ;)
<davmor2> fader_: I see your problem step away from the sock needle, buy new socks no need for darning then :)
<fader_> :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-13
<cyphermox> bladernr, can I bug you about the NM + broadcom issues?
<bladernr> do I get to say no?
<bladernr> ;-)
<bladernr> sure, what's up?
<cyphermox> it's up to whether you want it fixed or not ;)
<cyphermox> I just want to make certain the testing you were doing for that was on lucid... and if you could apport-collect 539300, that would be awesome. I'm interested to see /var/log/syslog, and maybe .xsession-errors too
<bladernr> ok... hold on a sec and let me see what it sends ;-)
<cyphermox> sure, np
<bladernr> there ya go... I'll see if I can dig up .xsession-errors and add that too
<bladernr> and xsession-errors added
<cyphermox> oh, i thought it was added
<bladernr> it should be... I just added it
<cyphermox> wow, that's a lot of dhclient logging
<bladernr> heh...
<bladernr> I think that's cumulative too though, not sure how far back dhclient logs go
<bladernr> I reboot that thing A LOT because I do a fair bit of update and ISO testing on it
<bladernr> though that sounded stupid, because ISO testing would wipe out those logs anyway... sigh... it's late
<bladernr> and I'm STILL working
<bladernr> heh
<bladernr> cyphermox:  sorry, I'm not trying to ignore you, just working on a project and not paying too much attention to IRC at the moment
<cyphermox> bladernr, don't worry. I'm half working on that, half trying to package something new in debian
<cyphermox> (not at work atm)
<bladernr> oh... cool... you kids and your boundless energy ;-)
<ara> good morning all!
<primes2h> Hello ara.
<ara> hey primes2h
<primes2h> I create the new zsync page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<ara> nice :)
<primes2h> and I redirected rsync to that
<primes2h> ara: just a note.
<ara> primes2h, thank you very much :)
<primes2h> ara: I put #redirect etc. on the top of rsync page and I didn't delete the old content.
<primes2h> ara: Do I have to delete it?
<ara> primes2h, it shouldn't be necessary, but it is safer, to avoid people editing old content by mistake
<primes2h> ara: Ok. Thanks. btw, I also change this accordingly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO
 * ara hugs primes2h
<primes2h> :-[
<ara> ?
<primes2h> ;-)
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
<fader_> davmor2: Hey
<MarcusA> hey guys
<MarcusA> has anybody tried running ubuntu in a windows 7 virtual machine?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-14
<ara> morning!
<davmor2> morning all
<fader_> Good morning folks
<ara> morning fader_
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<bladernr> morning all (though I should have said it earlier... it's 9:30 now...
<davmor2> bladernr: morning
<fader_> bladernr: yo
<bladernr> hola...
<bladernr> I think I may need to go out for lunch today: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVLEB0lv1rw&feature=player_embedded
<davmor2> bladernr: that's just wrong
<bladernr> I don't know that I disagree, but I really have to try one... I like to live dangerously
<davmor2> bladernr: you like to live life in the fat lane ;)
<bladernr> that's it... but I figure, if I eat one of those, and have nothing else but water for the rest of the day, I should be fine ;-)
<davmor2> haha
<bladernr> I made one of these last year... took me a week to eat it though: http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/
<r00tbert> hi
<davmor2> r00tbert: hello
<r00tbert> just installed the ubuntu 10.04 beta2 server iso
<r00tbert> and recognized an error
<r00tbert> wanted to set up a cloud and have 2 ethernet interfaces
<r00tbert> and the installer mixed up the network configuration of eth0 and br0
<davmor2> hggdh: ^ server stuff is you right?
<hggdh> davmor2: right
<r00tbert> is this problem already addressed or what should I do to contact the devs?
<hggdh> r00tbert: I am not sure this is addressed already. It might be a good idea to test with the daily ISO, and open a bug if it keeps occurring
<r00tbert> ok
<ara> persia, are you moderator of devel-permissions mailing list?
<persia> Maybe?
 * persia tries to find out
<persia> In general, I avoid being a mailing-list moderator, so I hope not, but I'Ll check.
<persia> ara: I'm not.  The current list of moderators is shown at the bottom of https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/devel-permissions
<ara> persia, thanks
<persia> ara: In my experience, he usually does batch moderation several times a day, so it oughtn't be too long.
<ara> persia, finally I subscribed :D
<persia> ara: That works too, and then you get to know about all the changes.
<nerdy_kid> my virtual terminals are crooked...
<nerdy_kid> i can see the login text near the bottom corner of my screen
<nerdy_kid> using NVIDIA gefore8600M
<davmor2> nerdy_kid: are you using the nouveau driver or the nvidia binary?
<nerdy_kid> nvidia latest
<nerdy_kid> i had it fixed, but i just got a grub update today which screwed it back up again
<nerdy_kid> davmor2
<davmor2> nerdy_kid: grub shouldn't effect it unless you manually modified grub
<nerdy_kid> davmor2 it was broke to start with, i was messing with the resulution and i got it to behave by setting GRUB_GFXMODE to 640x480.
<nerdy_kid> this doesnt work any more.
<nerdy_kid> ive heard im supposed to use the vesa framebuffer for plymouth with nvidia cards?  cause im not using it.....
<davmor2> ah in that case you are probably better off asking on #ubuntu+1
<nerdy_kid> hmm ok thanks :)
<plars> anyone here done an upgrade test from karmic->lucid recently?
<plars> I know there are a lot of variables wrt packages installed, speed of machine, etc.  Just curious ballpark figure of how long it took to run
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-15
<ara> good morning
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2! how are you feeling today?
<davmor2> ara: fine and dandy thanks
<davmor2> ara: how about you?
<ara> davmor2, not too bad, looking forward to the weekend
<davmor2> Morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
 * ara -> lunch
<coolhunk> hi
<bladernr> Has anyone tested Lucid on a MacBook using VMWare Fusion?
<ameetp> bladernr: I have
<bladernr> have problems with keyboard and Beta 2?
<bladernr> ameetp:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/561119
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 561119 in ubuntu "can't log in after 10.04 beta 2 upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
 * ameetp reading the bug
<bladernr> a friend of mine was trying out beta 2 in a VM on his MBP and ran into this.
<ameetp> bladernr:  Let me try reproducing in a little bit here
<bladernr> ameetp:  cool!
<CaptainKiller> bonjour à tous
<CaptainKiller> si j'installe lucid maintenant je devrais refaire une mise à niveau fin avril ou ça sera juste des mises à jour ?
<fader_> !fr
<ubot4`> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<fader_> CaptainKiller: ^^ :)
<fader_> Can someone running today's build try to apt-get install ttf-indic-fonts-core and see if it breaks?
<ara> fader_, trying
<ara> fader_, I already had it installed
<fader_> ara: Thanks
<ara> fader_, it is in main
<fader_> ara: I did as well... it barfed when I updated today
<fader_> I uninstalled it but cannot reinstall it
<ara> fader_, my update went well
<fader_> Heh, it's just me then :/
<ara> fader_, what error does it give you?
<fader_> ara: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415035/
<ara> fader_, it seems that since this morning (my morning) a new version has been upload it
<ara> fader_, as I was running 0.5.4
<ara> fader_, let me try again
<fader_> ara: Thanks!
<ara> fader_, it worked for me again :-|
<fader_> Argh
<fader_> ara: It's probably something horrible I have done to my system :)
<ara> fader_, bunch of dups: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-indic-fonts/+bug/563771
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 563771 in ttf-indic-fonts (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "package ttf-indic-fonts-core 1:0.5.4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127 (affects: 308) (dups: 20)" [High,Fix released]
<fader_> Aha, not just me after all!
<fader_> I told you I wasn't crazy!
<fader_> :)
<ara> fader_, the ubuntu2 package is now built
<ara> fader_, try apt-get update to see if it reached your mirror
<fader_> Trying...
<fader_> ara: It has indeed, and it installed cleanly this time
<fader_> I apt-get update'd like 10 minutes ago... must have *just* missed it
<ara> cool
<ameetp> bladernr: I could not recreate the error for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/561119
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 561119 in ubuntu "can't log in after 10.04 beta 2 upgrade (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<ameetp> bladernr: let me know if you want me to update the bug report
<ameetp> or try something else
<bladernr> ameetp:  it's up to you... it seems like a fairly small thing (I only know of two people who've had that problem) and limited to VMWare Fusion running on OSX...
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is a bug in VBWare Fusion, then?
<persia> charlie-tca: Did Dracari ever catch up with you?  Some intrest was expressed about helping xubuntu powerpc testing.
<charlie-tca> no, I have not heard from them
<charlie-tca> Help with powerpc testing is always needed, though
<persia> heh, yeah.  Oh well.  I'll poke again next time I see activity.
<bradallen137> Hi, I'm having trouble starting up Meld on 10.04 beta 2. It says pygtk 2.8.0 or higher is needed, but I'm not finding that in Synaptic.
<bradallen137> I had the same problem with diffuse diff viewer (needs pygtk)
<sbeattie> bradallen137: how did you install meld?
<bradallen137> clicked the checkbox in synaptic
<sbeattie> bradallen137: and python-gtk2 should be installable from synaptic
<bradallen137> Ok, I did not search under that name (the error message said pygtk). Now I see it in synaptic, though the version in synaptic is still too old because it is 2.17. Meld requires 2.8 or higher.
<bradallen137> For now I am using kdiff3, which works fine.
<charlie-tca> bradallen137: 2.17 should be newer than 2.8
<bradallen137> good point
<bradallen137> It still doesn't work
<bradallen137> WHen I attempt to launch meld, I get the following message: No module named pygtk. Meld requires pygtk 2.8.0 or higher.
<bradallen137> Is python-gtk2 really the same thing as pygtk ?
<charlie-tca> !info pygtk
<ubot4`> charlie-tca: Package pygtk does not exist in karmic
<sbeattie> $ apt-cache show python-gtk2 | grep ^Source
<sbeattie> Source: pygtk
<charlie-tca> I knew there was a way
<sbeattie> fwiw meld runs fine here, but I've (a) had it installed since before my karmic->lucid upgrade and (b) my laptop is somewhat out of date relative to current lucid.
<bradallen137> This was a clean install of lucid into a VirtualBox
<bradallen137> Meld seems not to work on a clean install. Nor does Diffuse.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-16
<mote> Hi. If i test the "lucid-desktop-i386.iso" live session on my laptop, and there are hardware incompatibility problems. Like, the usb ports dont, no WiFi, and sound. Is that bugs i should file on launchpad?
<ara> mote, is that the daily iso?
<mote> yes
<ara> mote, if you go System -> Administration -> HW drivers, what do you get?
<mote> Oh. Rebooted again i 9.10 where i got most things working. Its a brand new Asus eee 1005p and there are a bunch of things that dont work out of the box. I hope that by testing on it i would help ubuntu to know what drivers are missing.
<mote> I am running the beta 1 on my amd pc, all there hardware works fine on it. and i have not found any new problems with the software.
<ara> mote, of course it is helpful to test
<mote> except for the windows buttons being placed on the left side ;-)
<ara> mote, and all those bugs are worth filing
<mote> So i should file them on Launchpad if nobody else have already? and then ad them to the bugs tracker on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<mote> sorry for me asking again, but its a bit confusing being a newbee tester.
<ara> mote, no worries. On IRC, please, if talking to me, put ara: before, so I can see your replies easier :)
<ara> mote, the ISO tracker is used only for milestone testing
<ara> mote, i.e. next week for RC
<ara> mote, on daily testing just file the bugs on Launchpad
<ara> mote, this is a good document on how to report bugs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mote> ara: sure. ok. I read it all ready. (among 50 others) are the RC being tested allready
<ara> mote, not yet, next week
<mote> ara. yes sorry
<ara> mote, here it explains how to receive email notifications when the new builds are posted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<mote> ara: thanks. I read that as well.I have been reading to much i think. I will go on testing.
<ara> mote, great! thanks for testing and welcome!
<mote> Have a good weekend.
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> plars: can you drop onto ubuntu-desktop and talk with didrocks about bug #551860 if you can still produce it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 551860 in metacity (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Crash on login with accessibility enabled (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551860
<plars> davmor2: certainly
<mcas> the "old" daily iso works for me and didn't show bug #546743
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546743 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Blank screen at first boot with ATI ES1000 and 10.04 server (affects: 5)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546743
<fader_> mcas: You tried with ubuntu-server?
<mcas> yes
<mcas> right after the email
<mcas> but now there is a new build
<mcas> but wait
<fader_> mcas: Can you please report the PCI ID of your graphics card on that bug?
<mcas> oh my fault
<mcas> its not eth es1000 ... wrong server
<mcas> s/eth/the
<mcas> sorry
<fader_> Ah, okay thanks :)
<metalf88011> is the display on Ubuntu server 10.04 Beta 2 supposed to be "jerky"?
<metalf88011> I'm testing it in Virtualbox and the way the screen moves is rather unpleasant and I'm just wondering if its supposed to be like that or if it's a bug that's going to be fixed
<fader_> metalf88011: No, it should not be like that... I don't see anything right away in launchpad, either
<fader_> metalf88011: Could you please try with the latest daily and see if you still have the issue?
<metalf88011> yes
<metalf88011> wait my install is up to date isn't that just as good as test the daily release?
<metalf88011> fader_ have you been testing the server version?
<fader_> metalf88011: Yes, if it's up-to-date you should be on the right version.  I have not tested the graphics for server under virtualbox, but I'm not seeing anything wrong with the display on physical hardware
<fader_> With -server
<metalf88011> ok I'll have to test it on the metal later
<metalf88011> I think I have a working testing box
<fader_> metalf88011: If you can reliably reproduce the issue on virtualbox, please do file a bug
<metalf88011> I'll have to do a fresh install and if I still notice it
<metalf88011> and yeah I'll try to file a bug report
<fader_> metalf88011: Awesome, thanks!
<sbeattie> metalf88011: jerky in what way? I installed -server yesterday and have no issues with the display.
<sbeattie> metalf88011: did you install the guest-utils?
<sbeattie> (I don't have them installed)
<metalf88011> no I'm I didn't think I could with the server version
<metalf88011> I didn't install a gui
<sbeattie> metalf88011: what's your host os/version of virtualbox?
<metalf88011> its just as the display moves down line by line it isn't nearly as smooth as is with older version
<metalf88011> host is Ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<metalf88011> and it's the newest version of virtualbox which is Version 3.1.6
<sbeattie> ah, I suspect the difference is server using a vesafb display instead of vga.
<metalf88011> I also have Ubuntu 8.04 server installed in virtualbox and it doesn't have this problem
<sbeattie> right, I think plymouth is setting up a vesa console at some point; I *think* you'd see a similar slowdown on the display if you booted the older versions with e.g. vga=0x314 on the kernel boot line.
<metalf88011> sbeattie can you tell me how I could test to see if that's the case?
<sbeattie> metalf88011: sure, in karmic, reboot and hold the shift key to bring up the grub menu, hit 'e' to edit the default boot entry, arrow down to the line that begins with linux, ctrl-e to jump to the end of the line and add vga=0x314 , then do ctrl-x to boot.
<sbeattie> pre-karmic has a different version of grub, which requires a slightly different set of steps.
<metalf88011> oh ok
<metalf88011> oh wait I'm using the same version of grub for both of them I had the virtual hard drive 8gb which is a lot more space then I need for one server so I installed them both side by side
<sbeattie> testmonkey: go away
<testmonkey> sbeattie: okay then
<sbeattie> argh, why does apport not report assertion failures?
<elopio> hello
<elopio> I've just executed the extended suspend/resume test from http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/LaptopTesting
<elopio> but on the first test it said: SUSPEND FAILED, did not go to sleep
<elopio> should I report something about that?
<elopio> the test doens't say anything, and apport didn't show up.
<fader_> elopio: Hmm, does your system suspend when you close the lid or select the 'sleep' option from the power menu?
<fader_> If so, it sounds like a checkbox bug.  If not, it's probably a kernel bug :)
<elopio> fader_: yes it does. The manual suspend test passed.
<fader_> elopio: Then this sounds like a checkbox problem.  Could you please file a bug against checkbox?
<elopio> ok. I don't know what's checkbox but I'll look for it.
<elopio> thanks fader_
<fader_> elopio: "ubuntu-bug checkbox" should work
<fader_> (Checkbox is the package that the suspend test comes from)
<fader_> elopio: And thank you! :)
<elopio> np
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-17
<gjditchf> The "new build notification [20100416]" e-mail contains a link http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/3971", which takes me to a page that says  "download information not available.  Archived build".  Where is the Kubuntu Desktop i386 imag to test?
<gjditchf> Hello?
<sbeattie> gjditchf: I'm not quite sure what happened; I got a similar notification but it doesn't look the build's have been updated in the interface.
<gjditchf> Do you think the images to test are the same as the ones in cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100416?
<gjditchf> Well, maybe I can test Sunday.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-11
<nahuel_> Hi people
<nahuel_> is there someone ?
<nahuel_> I have a big issue in my ubuntu narwhal
<nahuel_> I juste installed it, and I can have diacritics in my console
<nahuel_> I have some "?" characters
<nahuel_> Any idea what I can fix ?
<nahuel_> any idea ?
<charlie-tca> nahuel_: maybe a different font?
<nahuel_> Hmmm
<nahuel_> charlie-tca, I use "courier" that support diacritics, at least french diacritics...
<nahuel_> I use it in my other computer under maveric
<jibel> Riddell, which kubuntu flavor/arch did you smoketest ?
<jibel> I mean variant not flavor
<Riddell> jibel: i386 desktop and mobile
<jibel> Riddell, thanks.
<jibel> charlie-tca, did you test today's xubuntu images, does it looks good ?
<charlie-tca> jibel: I did not test them all.
<charlie-tca> upgrade failed completely, when I did not get an upgrade available prompt
<charlie-tca> bug 756763
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 756763 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager -d fails to allow upgrade from 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756763
<charlie-tca> The good news is, what I was able to test worked really good
<jibel> charlie-tca, oh yes. I've seen your bug report. I've tried to reproduce with a fresh maverick xubuntu but the upgrade button is there in update manager and it starts the upgrade when I click on it
<charlie-tca> I actually went to my old maverick, which has the files and settings I used, and that is what fails.
<charlie-tca> I fear if a fresh install passes, but a install someone is using fails, we have problems
<jibel> charlie-tca, does 'DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1 update-manager -d' outputs something interesting ?
<charlie-tca> Let me bring the system up and see
<charlie-tca> jibel: I don't know how to read that output, I will have to pastebin it
<charlie-tca> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592656
<jibel> skaet, if you agree, I'll add a run once testcase for memtest (bug 683904) for Ubuntu alternate. the test is very easy to run, basically, it's 'select test memory and wait'
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683904 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "natty: memtest86+ fails to run, reboots immediately (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 48)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683904
<skaet> jibel,  sounds good.    go ahead.
<samantha-jian> skaet: ping
<skaet> samantha-jian, pong
<jibel> mvo, around ?
<mvo> jibel: yes, a bit sleepy though
<jibel> mvo, oh, I didn't expect a reply :-)
<jibel> hi btw.
<jibel> mvo, what's your opinion about bug 757754. Not an emergency and this can wait tomorrow.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 757754 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "On XUbuntu upgrade maverick->natty update manager offers to install the whole gnome (xubuntu-desktop recommends indicator-messages) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757754
<mvo> jibel: well, I need to have a close look, but if that is undesired, then the recommend should become a suggests
<mvo> jibel: oh, from reading the report its a virtual package? in thise case I could add a workaround in u-m or the xubuntu-desktop would recommend a non-gnome package first in the or dependency, does that make sense?
<mvo> jibel: i commented in the bug
<jibel> mvo, many thanks.I'll check with mrpouit tomorrow when he's online. Have a good night!
<mvo> jibel: it looks a bit tricky, I will try to come up with a good idea over night
<stgraber> mvo: did you start doing something for bug 745532 ? otherwise I'll probably have some time tonight to poke at it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745532 in pam (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "fails to restart (not running) gdm on maverick->natty upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 432)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745532
<stgraber> it's a not common use case that happens to be very common for LTSP servers :)
<stgraber> (not that I usually upgrade these, but still worth fixing)
<mvo> stgraber: please do then, I won't work on this tonight
<skaet> all,  first set of images for beta2 are now getting uploaded to the iso tracker.   ubuntu desktop/alternate,  kubuntu desktop/alternate now available...
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-12
<patrickmw> jibel_, did you tell me last week you fixed the gnomeaboutme tests?
<patrickmw> jibel_, getting those branches merged is important.  I having trouble tracking what you fixed, and also verifying my fixes worked
<skaet> charlie-tca, xubuntu alternate posted, xubuntu desktop having its build retried.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<skaet> hggdh, ubuntu server posted
<hggdh> skaet: jenkins already on them :-)
<skaet> :)
<skaet> handy man, that jenkins,  doesn't need sleep ;)
<hggdh> I would really love to have a majordomo like jenkins...
<skaet> :)
<charlie-tca> running xubuntu upgrade tests
<skaet> charlie-tca,  xubuntu desktop posted now too.
<charlie-tca> syncing
<charlie-tca> Thanks, skaet
<patrickmw> jibel_, sent you an email of mago tasks in LP.  We can pick back up on this after ISO testing :)
<skaet> edubuntu dvd's posted
<skaet> kubuntu dvd's posted
<skaet> GrueMaster ubuntu-netbook preinstalled posted now,  rest should be emerging over the next few hours...
<skaet> jibel,  on iso tracker,  why do ubuntu netbook omap3 & omap4  images not have any tests associated with them?
 * skaet thinks its probably time to call it a night now....
<astro73|derrial> ok, so I'm about to upgrade one of my secondary computers, but it wants to remove one of my local packages in the upgrade (something I wrote called python-pyinput). How can I tell it to not do that?
<GrueMaster> skaet: thanks.  I'm down for the night, will start in first thing in the morning.
<jibel_> skaet, that's because the name of the product in the tracker is Ubuntu Arm preinstalled. I'm changing it now.
<skaet> jibel_, thanks.
 * pedro_ doing ubuntu dvd i386
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca
<hggdh> good morning jibel, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Good morning, hggdh
<jibel> good morning hggdh
 * jibel doing xubuntu wubi i386/amd64
<jibel> charlie-tca, the slideshow during installation is not translated, know issue ?
<charlie-tca> I didn't know it.
 * charlie-tca keeps fingers crossed that wubi will work now
<jibel> charlie-tca, wubi works fine now. I'll file a bug for the translations. Do I file it against xubuntu-meta or ubiquity or else ?
<charlie-tca> ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu
<charlie-tca> as I recall
<jibel> charlie-tca,  thanks
<charlie-tca> thank you!
<jibel> charlie-tca, I've seen positive feedback about xubuntu on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10667472&postcount=14
<charlie-tca> that will go away if you can't upgrade without adding all of Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Thanks, jibel
<jibel> anyone to test Ubuntu Alternate and Kubuntu Desktop ?
<jibel> and/or
<pedro_> jibel, i'll take both
<jibel> pedro_, thanks, I started alternate i386 entire disk and amd64 resize. And now starting  netboot i386/amd64
<pedro_> i'm doing ubuntu dvd i386 and started with kubuntu desktop i386
<skaet> hi all,   just curious if anyone else doing the upgrade testing from 10.10 has not seen their wall paper update to Natty's, or if this is expected behaviour?
<charlie-tca> If you changed from default wallpaper, it is expected to remain the same
<charlie-tca> upgrades should not override custom settings
<skaet> charalie-tca,  it was a default clean 10.10 install;   no defaults were changed.
 * skaet put fresh 10.10 iso image,  updated it,   then applied update test. 
<charlie-tca> unexpected then, I believe. Defaults should upgrade
<skaet> thanks charlie-tca,  will go add a bug, to the report.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<GrueMaster> Grrr.  Ubuntu-headless image fails to launch oem-config on omap4.  Checking omap to see if it is cpu specific (doubtful).
<jibel> GrueMaster, I fixed the paths to the iso for arm on the tracker and we can now change them dynamically.
<GrueMaster> Thanks!
<jibel> Riddell, I've attached more logs to 758614. There are errors in it but I don't know what it means and if it's related.
<Riddell> I don't see any relevant errors alas
<bdmurray> Riddell: rekonq keeps crashing on me on a fresh install of kubuntu alternate i386 - is this known?
<Riddell> bdmurray: not known
<Riddell> crashing on startup?
<bdmurray> Riddell: right, the kde crash handler wanted me to install debug symbols
<Riddell> hum, that's weird
<Riddell> working fine here on a fresh install from live CD
<Riddell> bdmurray: able to install rekonq-dbg and get a backtrace?
<bdmurray> Riddell: I reckon.  in a terminal it says QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 15 and type 'Read', disabling
<Riddell> I don't think that's related
<bdmurray> okay
<charlie-tca> jibel: Xubuntu desktop images done
<patdk-wk> hmm, iscsi tests still failing
<patdk-wk> lvm iscsi was totally distroyed
<patrickmw> stgraber, any known issues with ltsp with the ubuntu alternate isos that you're aware of?  For amd64 and i386 , the thin client starts to boot, but errors with "Could not find kernel image: vmlinuz"
<GrueMaster> Is anyone else testing the kubuntu armel images?
<stgraber> patrickmw: none that I'm aware of. I'll download i386 alternate now to test
<patrickmw> stgraber, ok. thanks
<stgraber> patrickmw: apparently we also have a ltsp issue in edubuntu (probably related to dhcp3). I'll have a look at both issues
<stgraber> skaet: ^
<patrickmw> stgraber, ok.  I always like to check with you first :)
<stgraber> patrickmw: seems to be different issues though :)
<patrickmw> stgraber, in this case, what is the correct ltsp package to create a bug for?
<stgraber> patrickmw: for yours, I'm not sure. I'll know in 10-15 minutes when my install is over. For the one we have in Edubuntu, it's either edubuntu-live, dhcp3-server/isc-dhcp-server or ubiquity (though ubiquity would be surprising)
<stgraber> patrickmw: just mark it as failed on the tracker, I'll post the same result + bug report once I reproduced it
<patrickmw> stgraber, ack
<hggdh> are we going to respin server?
<bdmurray> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270790
<ubot4> KDE bug 270790 in general "rekonq crashes when trying to start it up" [Crash,New]
<chadadavis> Is that specific to i386? I just tested kubuntu amd64+mac and it didn't crash.
<bdmurray> I don't know I was also following the encrypted lvm test case fwiw and was on i386
<chadadavis> I can try it again. That was on the desktop CD. I'm going to be doing the alternate (w LVM) in a minute.
<jibel> cjwatson, I can reproduce bug 756297. sda1 is a FAT recovery partition, what info do you need ? a copy of the whole partition ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 756297 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-mount assert failure: *** glibc detected *** grub-mount: free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0x09530568 *** (affects: 9) (dups: 9) (heat: 82)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756297
<cjwatson> jibel: that would be perfect if it's reasonable
<cjwatson> jibel: oh, and a dump of the partition table ('sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sda')
<patdk-wk> what sector does sda1 start on?
<jibel> patdk-wk, /dev/sda1 : start=     2048, size= 16384000, Id=1c
<cjwatson> patdk-wk: that shouldn't be important here ...
<jibel> cjwatson, its 8G, I'll see if I can manage to transfer it somewhere.
<cjwatson> jibel: it should compress well
<cjwatson> hopefully
<cjwatson> downloading 8G over my wet string will take ... a while
<cjwatson> (about a day, solid)
<cjwatson> though I suppose I could debug it on a porter box in the DC
<chadadavis> Can someone confirm that there shouldn't be any 'netbook' tests for amd64+mac. Referring to this test, which is also missing its instructions
<chadadavis> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5370/1023
<cjwatson> chadadavis: confirmed
<cjwatson> wait, netbook, not netboot
<cjwatson> chadadavis: ignore me
<chadadavis> cjwatson: thanks.
<cjwatson> there probably ought to be, I guess, if there are for amd64 ...
<chadadavis> They are not present for amd64, at least not for kubuntu
<chadadavis> Also not for vanilla ubuntu
<skaet> chadadavis,  netbook is only valid for arm images with this release.
<chadadavis> skaet, that's what I thought. Thanks.
<skaet> basically netbook was merged with desktop,  except for those preinstalled images.  ;)
<chadadavis> Right.
<skaet> all,  pitti has started off another spin of images to pick up the fixes created today in response to the bugs found from the testing.     Thanks for your efforts!  we'll keep the images we were testing today as backups, and hope for better images to emerge from the overnight builds.
<skaet> New images will get added to the iso tracker as they emerge from the builders over night.
<chadadavis> skaet, can I lookup which bugs are addressed by the new images, to know what I should retest and what hasn't changed?
<skaet> chadadavis,  we probably need a better way of conveying this information going forward.   Any of the bugs that have been fixed should have fix committed/released in their status,  which is one way to check them.
<chadadavis> skaet, I just found the QA reports, that's what I was looking for. Thanks.
<skaet> :)
<charlie-tca> Okay, I am going for a walk while things rebuild
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-13
<skaet>  ubuntu desktop ( amd64, amd64+mac, i386, powerpc) posted - 20110412 image
<skaet> kubuntu desktop (amd64, amd64+mac, i386, powerpc) posted - 20110413 image
<skaet> ubuntu netbook pre-installed (omap3, omap4) posted - 20110413 image
<skaet> kubuntu-mobile daily-live (i386) posted
<skaet> mythbuntu desktop (amd64, i386) posted 20110413 image
<skaet> ubuntu dvd (amd64, i386) posted 20110413 image
<skaet> kubuntu desktop arm (preinstalled omap, omap4) posted - 20110413
<skaet> ubuntu alternate (i386, amd64, amd64+mac, powerpc) posted
<stgraber> just finished downloading alternate i386 so I can make sure LTSP now works fine
<skaet> :)  sounds good.
<skaet> kubuntu dvd (i386, amd64) posted - 20110413
<charlie-tca> Good night. Will run more tests tomorrow (about 9 hours away)
<skaet> thanks charlie-tca,  sleep well.
<skaet> kubuntu mobile (omap, omap4) posted 20110413
<stgraber> and LTSP works !
<stgraber> at least it does on i386
<patrickmw> stgraber, nice!
<skaet> ubuntu headless (omap3, omap4) posted - 20110413
<skaet> stgraber,  :)
<skaet> xubuntu alternate (i386,amd64) posted - 20110413
<skaet> ubuntu-server (i386, amd64) posted  - 20110413
<skaet> ubuntu-studio (i386, amd64) posted - 20110413
<skaet> jibel, charlie-tca,  all images should be up now.
 * skaet -> heading to zzz
<jibel> good morning everyone
<ScottK> I'll need to install over it eventually, but I'm keeping the btrfs install I did that led to Bug #759503 around for a bit in case additional information is needed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759503 in linux (Ubuntu) "Crash trying to install over btrfs partition in live installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759503
<jibel> all, we are rebuilding desktop images to fix a bug with ubiquity
<mvo> jibel: bug #759545 is a ucf prompt or a "normal" dpkg prompt?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759545 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "user prompted to update unmodified grub configuration during Ubuntu server upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759545
<jibel> mvo, ucf
<mvo> thanks, the auto-upgrade-tester does nt catch those currently unfortunately
 * mvo looks to see if he can figure out a way to detect them automatically
<pedro_> jibel_, is the new dvd image 20110413 ok to test?
<pedro_> good day btw
<jibel> Hi pedro_
<jibel> DVDs are rebuilding but there are brand new desktop images to test.
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<charlie-tca> jibel: the double sound icon in Xubuntu upgrade is because of pulling in all of gnome. That is the gnome panel and mixer
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca
<jibel> charlie-tca, okay, thanks.
<jibel> charlie-tca, there's is also the missing network icon, but mrpouit said it's probably a known issue.
<charlie-tca> Yup, i will have to dig to find that bug number, though
<charlie-tca> Thanks for doing those tests
<jibel> charlie-tca, bug 759608
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759608 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "network-manager icon missong from indicator area after xubuntu upgrade to natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759608
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<pedro_> jibel, just saw the rebuilding message, thanks ;-)
<pedro_> good morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, pedro_
<jibel> all, fresh Ubuntu and Kubuntu desktop images are available on the tracker and waiting for you.
 * jibel writing a shell script with notepad oh dear !
<patdk-wk> oh? notepad got ported?
<psalden> is xubuntu coming up too? I'll wait a bit with installing the current one in that case
<jibel> patdk-wk, heh, sadly not, I'm also writing it on Windows :-)
<charlie-tca> psalden: alternates are out, but desktop are being res
<charlie-tca> respun
<psalden> alright, will wait a bit longer then
<charlie-tca> images lined out on the ISO tracker are not ready to test yet
<jibel> xubuntu desktop images are ready, I'm adding thme to the tracker now.
<charlie-tca> thanks
<psalden> cool... I'll get right on em :)
<charlie-tca> jibel: xubuntu desktop should be 13.2
<jibel> charlie-tca, yup, I changed that. Should be ok by now
<charlie-tca> thanks
<psalden> damn, still wont load from usb here
<charlie-tca> burn it with usb-creator or UNetbootin
<charlie-tca> Unetbootin works for me
<psalden> tried before but will again... it gets stuck in the . . . . loading screen
<psalden> its remarkable though, all natty derivatives do this for me while it never happened with older version
<charlie-tca> give me a few minutes, I will try it here
<charlie-tca> I normally use cd-r's so I have burn the usb image
<psalden> alright, thanks a lot :)
<psalden> I can't really find similar cases on forums or so though, so it's probably hardware related
<psalden> works through unetbootin hdd method it seems... cool
<charlie-tca> UNetbootin is the only I have been able to burn usb sticks that work
<psalden> the hard disk method is neat stuff anyway
<psalden> although for some reason it needs the usb in parallel, heh
<psalden> to find its packages during install
<charlie-tca> psalden: burned to usb stick using unetbootin, booted to desktop
<psalden> yeah not so much luck here :/ how long does it take you to load
<charlie-tca> about 2 minutes on a 1.73GHz celeron
<psalden> Ill gibe it one last try
<psalden> interesting, it loads after ages, but I must startx myself
<psalden> but barely :) ah well, more trying later, thx though charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> psalden: thanks for testing
<psalden> I wish I could somehow get something detailed out of it so I could report it
<jibel> cjwatson, the dump doesn't fit on a DVD. I can send you a usb key.
<jibel> (it's 7.7GB compressed)
<cjwatson> oh yeah, maths
<cjwatson> that would be awesome, I could return it at the release sprint :)
<cjwatson> I only had one production FAT filesystem lying around, and couldn't reproduce the bug on that
<cjwatson> and I've stared at the code to no avail
<cjwatson> so I'm going to have to reproduce it and run it under valgrind
<jibel> new DVDs available for testing
 * patdk-wk wants one :)
 * pedro_ syncing
<charlie-tca> I will just work on the cd installs. The dvd will take me about 6 hours to download, and I would prefer not to.
<jibel> the following images are untested:
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate powerpc
<jibel> Kubuntu Desktop amd64+mac, arm, i386, powerpc
<jibel> Kubuntu Mobile armel+omap3/4, i386
<jibel> Mythbuntu Desktop amd64/i386
<jibel> Ubuntu Alternate amd64+mac
<jibel> Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac/powerpc
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD amd64/i386
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio Alternate amd64/i386
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu amd64/i386
<jibel> Xubuntu Desktop amd64/i386
<jibel> and 1 day to the release. go ahead!
<jibel> pedro_, which arch are you testing ? I'll take the other
<pedro_> jibel, ubuntu dvd i386
<pedro_> i can only test i386 images
<pedro_> and i'll do ubuntu studio i386 as well
<pedro_> and kubuntu dvd if needed
<jibel> pedro_, okay, I starting amd64
<pedro_> oki doki
<fader_> I'm pulling down the ubuntu amd64 dvd right now, so I can start on that in a few
<fader_> Still reading the seed for zsync so I can't give an eta, but my guess is <=30m
<fader_> Whew, finished reading.  Download ETA is ~4m.  I probably could have downloaded the whole image faster than using zsync :/
<charlie-tca>  Hello, fader_
<fader_> charlie-tca: Howdy!
<charlie-tca> you been hiding again?
 * fader_ is like a ninja.
<fader_> But I heard about this "ubuntu" thing and thought I'd check it out. :)
<charlie-tca> heh, It is quite the thing these days, at least around here.
<charlie-tca> They even got me to try it... ;-)
<fader_> :)
<fader_> "*Now* how much would you pay?"
<charlie-tca> um, I don't like it that much, really.
<fader_> :(
<charlie-tca> but at least I tried it, right?
<fader_> True.
<davmor2> fader_: I didn't know they had unfit ninjas
<charlie-tca> Other people think it is worth a lot. You can probably get at least a book for it
<fader_> davmor2: You must be referring to my carefully padded and insulated body.  It keeps me safe and warm in cold environments.
<davmor2> fader_: No I was on about the fact you were whining like the wimp you are from the walk to the pie pub in oxford :P
<fader_> Ah, that's different.  Complaining bitterly about not having beer in hand is totally legitimate.
<yofel> hm, what do I have to set in the qt tracker that I started I test? Select 'Started' as result and submit?
<yofel> *started a test
<fader_> yofel: That should be it
<yofel> ok, seems right
<patrickmw> stgraber: please see bug 759965
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759965 in ltsp "ltsp installation fails on Build LTSP chroot step (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759965
<stgraber> patrickmw: do you still have that VM running ?
<stgraber> patrickmw: if so, a screenshot of the fourth VT would be useful
<patrickmw> stgraber, I attached a screenshot to the bug
<patrickmw> stgraber, ah, ok. I will get a screenshot of VT 4 as well
<stgraber> patrickmw: yeah, I saw the screenshot, but that's a screenshot of VT 1 (big scary red background), not VT 4 (syslog)
<stgraber> the error message means: ltsp-build-client return != 0. So something is wrong with LTSP but that can be anything from a package failing to install in the chroot to the target fs being full.
<stgraber> patrickmw: thanks!
<patrickmw> QA meeting in 5 mins #ubuntu-quality
<patrickmw> stgraber, added syslog image to bug :)
<stgraber> patrickmw: ok, doesn't really help :( I'll have to do a test install here once I'm done fixing my current bug.
<patrickmw> stgraber, good luck. let me know if there is anything else I can do to help
<fader_> Bleh, ubuntustudio has some dependency issues preventing install
<jibel> skaet, ^ ubuntustudio seems broken
<jibel> fader_, what's the missing/broken dependency, I'll try it there
<fader_> jibel: It looks like some of the stuff in the audio editing task... I excerpted the relevant log bits in bug 760008
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760008 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "amd_64 studio install fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760008
<skaet> jibel, fader_,  ack
<fader_> I'm expecting the same thing to happen on i386 but I'm syncing to test that anyway
<jibel> fader_, I have i386 ready for testing
<fader_> jibel: I'm putting it on a USB stick right now but if you're already running that install I'll abort it and grab something else
<fader_> (Bad timing :) )
<jibel> the purple background for derivatives looks like a bug
<fader_> Hmm, not sure if it's a bug per se.  They were all consistent and blue before, and they're still consistent, just aubergine now
<fader_> I'm just glad it's not orange :D
<charlie-tca> We fixed the colors, had them right for beta1, Ubuntu changed something and tossed the colors around again
<charlie-tca> If you do encrypted lvm and mistype the password, they change for the new password input, then go back to purple for the rest of the install
<yofel> only? here d-i on the kubuntu alternate images is purple all the time
<charlie-tca> and we kind of gave up fighting to get them to change
<yofel> which looks really inconsistent since the boot selection screen is blue
<yofel> most of the color bugs are unfixed I think
<jibel> fader_, what did you select at the 'Software selection' screen ?
<fader_> jibel: The audio editing item... I don't remember the exact wording.  I should be coming up on that within a minute or two and can let you know
<jibel> fader_, I'm snapshoting the VM there, and start with nothing selected.
<jibel> fader_, failed
<fader_> jibel: Cool.  I'm running this on real hardware so I wasn't easily able to do those sorts of comparisons
<fader_> jibel: On i386?
<jibel> fader_, yes
<fader_> jibel: Cool, thanks.  I'll try a different task on the i386 I'm running then.
<jibel> fader_, the problem is the dependency on hal which moved to universe in natty
<fader_> Hmm, what is depending on hal?
<fader_> I mean, the metapackage obviously does, but why?
<jibel> ubuntustudio-desktop
<jibel> I pinged ScottL on #u-release
<fader_> Yeah, that's what I mean... not sure why that metapackage depends on it
<fader_> Cool
<stgraber> patrickmw: installing now, should have some more details on the ltsp failure soon
<jibel> fader_, the release team is aware of the bug and working on it now. Thanks
<fader_> jibel: Thank you!
<jibel> I'm off for a few hours, see you in a bit
<davmor2> fader_: why were you never this polite when I told you stuff like that?
<fader_> davmor2: Because jibel is a nice guy! :P
<davmor2> fader_: You know what I don't care what you say you not squirming out of it no pie for you :P
<fader_> :'(
<skaet> jibel, all,  new mythbuntu (i386, amd64) posted - 20110413.3
<charlie-tca> screen-reader installations fail; orca does not speak the windows and you don't know what to next
<charlie-tca> Trying screen-reader again; it apparently only quits reading if the mouse is moved
<bdmurray> yofel: are you still working on kubuntu alternate i386?
<yofel> I am, expert install currently
<bdmurray> on hardware or a virtual machine?
<yofel> my eeePC
<bdmurray> did you try rekonq / the browser?
<yofel> I did in the full disk install, worked fine there. but didn't try with the full encryption
<bdmurray> Hmm, it crashes for me after launching it and I have a ksplashx crash too
<bdmurray> I don't think my environment is screwed up but am starting to wonder
<jibel> Riddell, I tested kubuntu-mobile,
<jibel> it boots, but the UI is ... disappointing
<Riddell> jibel: but UI exists?
<jibel> Riddell, Yes, which is an improvement since last milestone.
<Riddell> jibel: exactly :)
<Riddell> jibel: unfortunately upstream's Plasma Active work requires newer kdelibs than we have so we haven't been able to update the UI
<jibel> Riddell, np, I set the test to pass with a comment.
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: I'll try to make the d-i colours consistent across derivatives for final, if I remember.  kirkland did add the basic facility ...
<charlie-tca> Thank you! You know, I didn't file any bug for it.
<charlie-tca> It will happen sooner or later, I know.
<cjwatson> it wouldn't hurt to file one, target it to natty, and milestone for final ...
<cjwatson> (or tell me the bug# and I'll do that)
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will go do that
<skaet> jibel,  ubuntu alternate amd64 build started to pick up ltsp fix.
<skaet> jibel,  ubuntu alternate amd64 posted.
<jibel> skaet, should I say Yay! pitti promised 'no more rebuilds' ;-)
<jibel> skaet, what's in it ? do we need to retest it all or only ltsp ?
<skaet> only expected change was ltsp, but.... :P
<skaet> jibel,  smoke test it a bit, and if seeing same results as prior version,  I think we should be fine.
<jibel> patrickmw, ^ can you help with ltsp, you seem to enjoy it
 * skaet just wants to make sure no regression weirdnesses introduced.
<patrickmw> jibel, skaet: i will test it as soon as its ready
<skaet> patrickmw,  should be on the iso tester now.
<skaet> look for a timestamp of 686512 -rw-rw-r-- 1 cdimage cdimage 702294016 2011-04-13 21:15 natty-alternate-amd64.iso
<patrickmw> jibel, I've encountered an issue with a simplified Chinese install.  Its most likely a translation bug, but I want to be sure.  Submitting the bug now
 * charlie-tca been at this too long, he is doing a non-english installstallation in Korean
<jibel> charlie-tca, xubuntu is all done \o/
<charlie-tca> yeah, Ubuntu64
<charlie-tca> I can do both desktops if you want this done in each one
<charlie-tca> patrickmw: is that something I will hit in Korean, too?
<patrickmw> charlie-tca, Traditional Chinese was ok.  I'm hoping Korean and Japanese are ok.
<charlie-tca> Korean seems to be, so far
<patrickmw> charlie-tca, if you finish Korean, I will take Japanese
<charlie-tca> Okay
<patrickmw> charlie-tca, when you log in, check the applets
<charlie-tca> I can only read Korean
<charlie-tca> okay
<jibel> patrickmw, I can't help with chinese. The only sign I remember is the 'exit' sign on the highway :-)
<chadadavis> Are the results of tests from previous builds still useful? I did a number of tests on Mac, but only had time to retest a few cases that I thought might have changed, given the bug descriptions that were fixed.
<patrickmw> charlie-tca, clock, shutdown, chat, email, network.  Check for empty labels or for the literal "Label Empty"
<charlie-tca> Will do
<charlie-tca> shouldn't be any empty, I thought
<patrickmw> correct
<patrickmw> jibel, skaet: good and bad news about LTSP. good news, the bug displaying the error at install time is fixed.  Bad news, I get a kerneloops when the thin client connects to the server
<jibel> patrickmw, is it reproducible ?
<patrickmw> jibel, yes
<patrickmw> jibel, I am going to record the VM so I can see the kernel errors
<jibel> chadadavis, can you smoke test a few iso to ensure that there's no regression?
<chadadavis> jibel, will do. Just amd64 for tonight, though. I will have the mac back in the morning. Is there a time when the tracker will close for new reports, or when they're no longer useful?
<jibel> chadadavis, the tracker is opened 24/7
<jibel> and there's no useless report
<skaet> patrickmw,  ack.    please make sure there are no other regressions with that image - otherwise we may fall back to the prior one.
<Daviey> Hi, is someone available to test server-raid1 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5443/287 ?
<Daviey> (ideally on bare metal)
<skaet> patrickmw, is there a bug with the kerneloops in it it?   would like to get it infront of the kernel team
<patrickmw> skaet, the recoding didn't catch anything additional, but I do have a screenshot.  I am still trying to dig a bit.
<patrickmw> skaet, I can report the bug
<patrickmw> stgraber, ping
<skaet> thanks patrickmw,  screenshot welcome.
<patrickmw> skaet, I need to check if this is a VM issue
<skaet> ok.  will stand by.   If its looking likely to be a valid kernel oops,  let kernel team know in #u-kernel.
<patrickmw> stgraber, bug 727448.  did we determine this was a virtual box issue?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727448 in ltsp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "thin client does not boot to ltsp server (affects: 1) (heat: 101)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727448
<patrickmw> there's no comment, and I don't recall beta 1
<patrickmw> I'm now getting this same issue with alternate amd64
<stgraber> patrickmw: I think it might have been the kernel/nbd issue that was fixed a while ago
<patrickmw> stgraber :( I'm seeing it again
<stgraber> I'm finishing an amd64 ltsp install now in kvm, but the one I did this afternoon worked fine
<kais58> is there a way to lock the menu bar in unity?
<jibel> patrickmw, depending on the vm you're using, there are some facilities to redirect the output of the console to a file and catch the full boot log
<patrickmw> jibel, ok thanks. I will look into this
<stgraber> patrickmw: are you testing with kvm or virtualbox ? (just wondering)
<patrickmw> stgraber, virtualbox.  I just found out how to output the console.  doing that now
<stgraber> patrickmw: might be interesting to try with KVM, highvoltage had some weird bugs happening in virtualbox in the past that we couldn't reproduce with kvm
<patrickmw> stgraber, ack
<jibel> skaet, what is Ubuntu Netbook armel+omap3/4 without testcases ?
<jibel> skaet, is it the same as Ubuntu ARM Preinstalled omap3/4 ?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-14
<jibel> stgraber, highvoltage can you test Edubuntu on i386 ?
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, I have it almost downloaded
<jibel> stgraber, great thanks
<jibel> I'll upload myself to my bed then! see you all
<stgraber> skaet, patrickmw: LTSP amd64 confirmed to work, finally :)
<patrickmw> stgraber, good stuff.
<patrickmw> jibel, what's the word on edubuntu dvd i386?
<patrickmw> jibel, was there a defect that needs to be validated?
<highvoltage> jibel, patrickmw: stgraber is testing edubuntu dvd i386
<stgraber> well, I'll in 50s when it's done downloading :)
<stgraber> patrickmw: Live LTSP and installed LTSP both need checking on Edubuntu
<skaet> stgraber  :)
<stgraber> patrickmw: both Edubuntu images will be rebuilt
<patrickmw> stgraber: awwww
<stgraber> patrickmw: livefs was completely out of date on i386 due to a ltsp issue (same one I fixed this afternoon apparently) and part of the i386 build is used in the amd64 one. So both will have to be tested again.
<jibel> hi all, powerpc and amd64+mac images have been rebuilt yesterday, anyone to smoke test it a bit and ensure that there's no regression ?
<chadadavis> jibel, I just reburnt the CDs, I'm gonna try to cover ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-alternate, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-alternate
<jibel> chadadavis, awesome. Many thanks!
 * jibel starting ubuntustudio i386
<jibel> and amd64
<Riddell> jibel: I take it you didn't come across bug 712612 on your kubuntu upgrade tests?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712612 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "No background after kubuntu upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712612
<jibel> Riddell, no, it's fixed. Closing it, thanks
<Riddell> groovy
<jibel> ubuntustudio all done !
<cjwatson> jibel: did it pass?
<cjwatson> ... apparently so
<jibel> cjwatson, yes it did
<primes2h> Hi jibel. :-)
<primes2h> It seems that Beta 2 is out. http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<jibel> Hey primes2h , not announced yet. this is just a pre-publishing.
<chadadavis> Those are from the current images then? Barring any show-stopping bugs, I assume?
<primes2h> jibel: oh, ok. thanks.
<jibel> chadadavis, correct.  primes2h it would be nice to push the button and instantly publish the images with the announcement.
<primes2h> jibel: I know, maybe using a script? ;-)
<psalden> if you got the first beta installed, it will just update to what the second has to offer, no?
<jibel> psalden, if you have a previous milestone installed and updated regularly then you're already running the latest packages available in Natty.
<psalden> cool, thanks for the confirmation
<psalden> I did read a faq or so explaining all this too some time last week, but I can't find it anymore
<cjwatson> primes2h: it is of course largely scripted.  however since mirrors pull from the public site, it's not possible for the announcement to be simultaneous with publishing images.
<cjwatson> primes2h: unless you want everyone to pull from the central site and get really slow download rates.
<primes2h> cjwatson: sure, I mean, I was talking about images on the tracker :-)
<primes2h> cjwatson: images/milestones
<jibel> Riddell, do you know someone who could test kubuntu on powerpc and check that nothing broke with the latest build ?
<Riddell> tm_t is our usual tester
<cjwatson> jibel,Riddell: though the desktop image will probably fail to install due to bug 756719
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 756719 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "PowerPC Natty Beta LiveCD Hangs Bad Mirror (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756719
<cjwatson> (correct status on choose-mirror: Medium,Fix Committed)
<charlie-tca> hm, webupd8 beat OMG! Ubuntu on the beta2 announcement?
<jibel> charlie-tca, there's no announcement because it is not released. They simply make noise by blogging about the mirror sync.
<charlie-tca> yeah, I know
<charlie-tca> It's kind of funny to watch them make their announcements, though
<jibel> chadadavis, do you think you can boot a desktop and alternate image on amd64+mac ? maybe overcautious there, but expect the unexpected
<chadadavis> jibel, I'm on the last kubuntu-desktop right now (sorry, CDROMs are a bit slower). Then I'll do one ubuntu-desktop then one ubuntu-alternate, before doing the remaining ones.
<jibel> chadadavis, ok, perfect.
 * jibel would be happy to help but doesn't have this arch in his basement :/
<chadadavis> jibel, no problem. Would be no problem if I could do two VMs in parallel, like I can on the PC. PS: against what package would you file a bug if the Mac doesn't boot the images from USB? usb-creator I guess?
<jibel> yes if you created it with usb-creator
<jibel> hggdh, do you know why EC2 EBS and Instance US are untested ?
<hggdh> no, will check with James
<hggdh> jibel: ^
<jibel> hggdh, looks like a problem to reach the archive
<jibel> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<hggdh> jibel: jamespage | hggdh: OK - all regions aside from us-* tested - however archive checksum issues in those regions which means we can't test
<jibel> hggdh, okay thanks!
<hggdh> jibel: the matrix (I do not know if you have it): http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu-uk.org/view/natty-ec2/job/natty_server_ec2/9/
<jibel> hggdh, that's what I was looking. Do you think you could do an export from jenkins for server tests (u-server and ec2), so I can update the tracker automatically ?
<hggdh> jibel: this is part of what we want to get decided & done for next cycle
<hggdh> jibel: but, right now, my position is 'hell yes, I am tired of clicking buttons and copying & pasting from Jenkins to tracker'
<jibel> heh
<skaet> hggdh:  +1  on that position.  :)
<patrickmw> jibel, what's the bug you were getting while setting up raid 1 with server i386?
<patrickmw> jibel, I seem to have a problem with the installer removing my partition settings on disk 1 when I change the settings on disk 2
<bdmurray> patrickmw: Are you planning on submitting separate bugs for LP: #760275?
<bdmurray> bug 760275
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760275 in Ubuntu Natty (and 2 other projects) "simplified chinese has missing label translations for applets (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760275
<skaet> chadadavis, any feedback on the smoketest of the amd64+mac images?
<skaet> jibel, ^,  ?
<penguinbait> I am working with an arm image and I finally have X working, is there a way to reset it to do the installer on boot, its not booting directly to X with no users or setup, how can I force instller to run on boot?
<penguinbait> sorry its NOW booting into X with no users
<chadadavis> skaet, no regressions on Mac. The installer will hang if a previous install ruined the partition table, but that probably still falls under the original bug 758658
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 758658 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Natty slideshow uses en_GB for all English users (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758658
<chadadavis> Oops, hold on ...
<chadadavis> Bug 746313
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 746313 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "partman should reuse existing BIOS Boot Partition (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746313
<skaet> thanks chadadavis.
<chadadavis> And I'm having a few small issues that I can't yet quantify when using persistent USB storage with the live CD, but I'm still looking into it.
<bdmurray> chadadavis: like what?
<jibel> skaet, Tm_T is giving a test run to powerpc
<skaet> chadadavis, jibel - trying to figure out if it should be ship/not based on that partman issue.   Are you +1 on shipping (kubuntu alternate/desktop, ubuntu alternate/desktop for amd64+mac)
<chadadavis> bdmurray, sudo was failing with 'can't get current working directory' when on persistent USB.
<bdmurray> chadadavis: what was the exact command you were using?
<chadadavis> sudo reboot
<chadadavis> From /home/ubuntu
<bdmurray> chadadavis: thanks, I'll look into that
<chadadavis> Also had problems starting firefox from the launcher, though it started fine from the command line. Can't yet tell if that's related.
<bdmurray> there was a sudo update recently that I was involved in so I'm curious about that
<chadadavis> skaet, it would be a shame to not ship on mac. It's a serious issue, but it only occurs when splitting a partition, i.e .when you have multiple instances of Linux on a mac, which seems like a very rare use case. I've been doing graphics card testing and using the mac often. The rest of the system is quite stable.
<skaet> thanks chadadavis,  thats what I was wanting to know.  :)
<chadadavis> skaet, if the release notes warn not to use LVM and warn not to use multiple Linux instances, that would probably be sufficient, no?
<bdmurray> chadadavis: actually I don't think that version of sudo is out yet
<skaet> chadadavis,  yup.
<jibel> chadadavis, I agree.
<jibel> skaet, really make it clear about the 2 cases that doesn't pass.
<skaet> jibel,  just a sec, and I'll cut and paste... here
<skaet>  * When installing the amd64+mac version, there are known issues around splitting partitions that are being worked.  Please avoid using LVM and multiple linux instances at this time. (Bug:745960, Bug:746313)
<skaet> jibel, chadadavis ^^ clear?  or does it need tweaks?
<jibel> skaet, it's not 'Please avoid', but rather 'Do not use'
<skaet> jibel.  ok, will reword.  Thanks!
<chadadavis> skaet, the partition splitting is maybe more complicated than necessary. "Do not use LVM with amd64+mac and do not install multiple instances of Linux side-by-side on amd64+mac." ?
<chadadavis> I.e. partition splitting works, if someone wants a separate /home, that's OK. Might be confusing otherwise.
<skaet> chaddavis,  gotcha,  adjusting
<skaet> When installing the amd64+mac version, please do not use LVM.  Also avoid using multiple linux instances at this time. (Bug:745960, Bug:746313)
<skaet> ok?
<chadadavis> skaet, sounds clear to me.
<skaet> chadadavis,   Its in the release notes now.  :)
<jibel> skaet, ok
<chadadavis> skaet, great. It's very impressive how well Natty works on Mac. Glad it's not being dropped.
<cjwatson> skaet: yeah, I agree with chadadavis that this is serious but not stop-ship
<cjwatson> (and it's on my to-do)
<patrickmw> bdmurray: affirmative on that translations bug
<skaet> chadadavis, cjwatson.  :)
<mouzil> hello?
<charlie-tca> Hello, moustafa
<charlie-tca> hello, mouzil
<mouzil> I've download ubuntu 11.04 beta2 and I'm wondering if this is the right channel to comment about problems
<charlie-tca> support for it is #ubuntu+1, we do the testing here for each milestone, like alpha1, beta2
<charlie-tca> What kind of problems?
<charlie-tca> and when did you download?
<mouzil> 1 hour ago
<mouzil> I got this message after install: "It seems that you do not have the hardware requered to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment."
<charlie-tca> That's not a problem, that is advisory message to say if yoou do not install your hardware video driver, you can not use Unity
<charlie-tca> If your video card does not have a hardware driver, you need to select classic at the login screen.
<mouzil> I undestan
<mouzil> thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Enjoy the new Ubuntu!
<skaet> jibel and all who've helped test Natty Beta 2,  Thank you for your efforts!!!    Natty Beta 2 is now announced.   Mirrors are still synching up a bit to pick up those mac images, but rest should be in place.
<jibel> Yay, thanks you chadadavis, charlie-tca, pedro_, hggdh, smoser, highvoltage, stgraber, fader_, ScottK, ptn107, starslights, njin, jamespage, primes2h, ogra, bdmurray, xdatap1, Letozaf_, totopalma, PatrickDK, homitsu, ricsipontaz, zul, kirkland, skaet, Fly82, RoAkSoAx, nobuto, Daviey, freefly, mdeslaur and kim0 for testing the ISOs.
<jibel> that was a great testing session \o/
<Patrickdk> heh, the retests got me :(
<fader_> skaet, jibel: Thank you both, you rock! :D
<charlie-tca> Thanks to jibel and skaet and cjwatson and pitti for all the effort!
<Patrickdk> I had time on tuesday, but not yesterday :(
<highvoltage> jibel: whohoo! \o/
<jibel> and patrickmw and all who contributed to make Beta 2 a great milestone!
<chadadavis> bdmurray: I may have found something regarding the sudo issue when using a persistent USB with the live CD.
<bdmurray> chadadavis: okay
<chadadavis> It seems to only occur when formatted with the "take ownership of filesystem" option, which is the default in palimsest. If that does what I think it does, then I guess it makes sense. Doesnt' seem like a sudo problem, though.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-15
<primes2h> jibel: ping
<jibel> good morning primes2h
<primes2h> jibel: good morning :-)
<primes2h> jibel: beta 2 is out. could you please add it on the tracker and set beta1 as hidden?
<primes2h> jibel: one more thing, status of Lucid and Maverick can be set as released I think, users will be able to test them anyway.
<jibel> primes2h, done. this damn tracker refuses to add 2 milestone with the same name on 2 different sites :/ I had to force things a bit.
<jibel> updated
<jibel> please review
<jibel> primes2h, ^
<primes2h> jibel: It seems ok! Thank you. Btw, there is a merge proposal in queue. Did you see it?
<jibel> primes2h, I did. I'll do some code review early next week.
<primes2h> jibel: nice, thanks. :)
<xdatap> pedro_, ping :)
<pedro_> xdatap, hello
<xdatap> pedro_, hi, I just reproduced bug #727660 but I need help on how debugging it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727660 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "The panel encountered a problem while loading... on a live session (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727660
<xdatap> pedro_, this time is the trash applet
<xdatap> pedro_, the process is running, I found its pid with ps
<pedro_> xdatap, ok is that also reproducible when you add it manually ? or just on login?
<xdatap> pedro_, only on login, when first draw the desktop. I'm on Natty Classic
<pedro_> xdatap, m ok it's going to be tricky to debug cause we need to attach gdb to it before it runs
<pedro_> xdatap, let me test something here and i'll go back to you
<xdatap> pedro_, ok thanks, I'm doing other stuff ping me when you're ready.
<xdatap> pedro_, the problem is on the other pc, i'll let it on with the error message.
<patrickmw> jibel, when you get a moment can you assist me with my raid 1 setup
<jibel> patrickmw, Sure, how can I help
<jibel> ?
<patrickmw> jibel, if I send you a screenshot  of the partitions would you be able to tell if my raid is setup correctly?
<patrickmw> jibel, sent an email
<jibel> patrickmw, it looks like a raid 1 setup
<patrickmw> ok cool, then there is a bug when a disk is disconnected
<patrickmw> jibel, what's the best way to report a raid setup bug?
<jibel> patrickmw, file a bug against mdadm
<patrickmw> thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-17
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<Samsagax> Hi guys
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-09
<bdmurray> stgraber: where did you document iso tracker api?
<stgraber> bdmurray: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/api contains an example using as much of it as possible, so not exactly API documentation but close enough I guess
<bdmurray> stgraber: must you be logged in to see that?
<stgraber> bdmurray: yeah, I probably should change that though ;) it currently requires login because it's the same page where you can set the API key
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-10
<infekted> so im messing around surfing the web on ubuntu 12.04 and bam my theme isnt loading correctly looks like its mixed with default gnome theme
<infekted> any solution
<infekted> i tried changing themes it just doesnt work
<infekted> nothing?
<njin> have we got something to track distro upgrades ?
<shipmate> hi
<shipmate> I have done the checkbox testing with my laptop but it isn't showing up on friendly.ubuntu.com
<shipmate> is there any way to find out why not? or does it take a long time?
<shipmate> (and am I asking this question in the right place)
<kanliot> i've noticed that the ubiquity package has a large number of bugs 2000+  any thoughts about that?
<patdk-wk> man, loading the install cd is painful, soo many cdrom seeks :(
<mrhaley30705> afternoon everyone
<mrhaley30705> I have a Toshiba Satellite L775D-s7222. When I install ubuntu with wubi i have random keyboard and wifi problems. The keyboard won't work, and there is no wifi connection. I have installed 10.04LTS, 11.04 (32bit), 11.10 (64bit), and 12.04 (latest beta 64 bit). Is there a differednt version for a laptop as opposed to the desktop version?
<mrhaley30705> Here's where it gets stranger. If ai toggle the Num Lock on/off during bootup, everything on 12.04 works.
<mrhaley30705> Anyone here able to give a little input?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-11
<balloons> weekly qa meeting happening now in #ubuntu-meeting ;-)
<balloons> I think I've gotten my times down, heh
<phillw> balloons: is it a fairly major re-spin for todays ISO's ?
<balloons> phillw, hey.. nice to see you :-)
<phillw> hi, I *would* have been able to attend, exceot it is evening meal time at the meeting time & I need to eat :)
<balloons> ahh
<phillw> just back scrolled the meeting :)
<balloons> well.. so someone else mentioned some good fixes
<balloons> new kernel landed
<balloons> I haven't synced the new iso yet today
<balloons> we'll see how big the diff is
<phillw> aye, the dailies should be landing round about now.
<phillw> 20:50 here in India :)
<phillw> only got 2G here (64 Kb/s) here :/ Dead zero chance of doing even zsynchs!
<balloons> phillw, wow
<balloons> yep, I would say so
<phillw> but, on the good side. My instructor is going to really go to town on setting up VM's so I can have them on the thesii.org server which has a 100Mb/s backbone and can grab a full iso in about 3 minutes :)
<phillw> I've already 'taught' it zsync :P
<balloons> nice!
<phillw> It'll miss 12.04, but will be there for 12.10 onwards :)
<phillw> give kanliot a ping if you want the lubuntu-qa team to re-check any specific builds for lubuntu. hopefully you got my email re:ppc ?
<balloons> phillw, kanliot was in the meeting
<phillw> I saw in the logs :)
 * balloons is still meeting.. will you be about in 30 mins?
<phillw> sure
<balloons> kk.. well at any rate, yes doing some regression testing for tomorrow's daily would be awesome
<balloons> it's a focused effort for everyone interested and doing it
<phillw> balloons: ping
<tjr-> I'm stuck on an install because it requires a module "but it is not installable".  Ala bugs 909880 and 976509.  Is there any guidance for getting more info about the failing package or working around the problem?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-12
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<teeks99> I was trying out the kubuntu alternate images (i386 and amd64) from the daily build for the testing tracker....and I had errors "Installation step failed" at the step "Select and install software"...how do I write a bug for that?
<bdmurray> stgraber: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/bugs/881028 why is there nothing there if the bug was tagged iso-testing?
<stgraber> bdmurray: weird, I'll investigate
<bdmurray> stgraber: thanks
<stgraber> bdmurray: ok, the problem is that the bug that was reported on the tracker was a duplicate of bug 881028
<stgraber> bdmurray: so bug 881028 was tagged and got the comment but the report doesn't show the bugs when they are duplicates
<stgraber> I'll fix that now in the branch
<stgraber> bdmurray: I guess we'll want that fix for release week as it's impacting our ability to track iso testing bugs?
<bdmurray> stgraber: yes, that'd be good
<stgraber> bdmurray: http://iso.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/reports/bugs/881028
<stgraber> bdmurray: so the tracker will now show all the results linked to the requested bugnumber and its duplicates
<stgraber> bdmurray: that also means that you can now search for a specific duplicate
<bdmurray> stgraber: great, thanks!
<stgraber> bdmurray: I can't find any obvious regression with my fix besides it being slower (but not much I can do, I had to add a left-join). I'll file an RT now to get the production server updated
<stgraber> bdmurray: RT ticket sent, asking for it to be done ASAP as I know they tend to become very busy around release, hopefully this should land tomorrow.
 * balloons wonders if anyone has a nice enough rig to run multiple vm's to test more than one system at once
<balloons> if only :-0
<wxl> um. i found i could get away with about three on the imac, balloons ;)
<wxl> (and that was using ew windows guests)
<balloons> yes.. despite being a geek, I can't seem to want to upgrade my 6 year old system yet
<balloons> i might be able to fudge a second one ok
<wxl> i know how you feel
<wxl> i've got so many old machines. i love trying to nurse them into health
<balloons> wxl, linux lets you get away with it for so so long
<wxl> balloons: exactly :D
<wxl> my powerbook is going to love precise
<balloons> jibel is too good.. already found the bug I found ;-)
<kanliot> if usb-creator-gtk is broken in precise is that a big deal?  I know it's a PITA, but is it importatn
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-13
<doug_f> Where would I report an issue after upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04? A simple linking of libraries.
<phillw> pgraner: sit still :P
<bdmurray> if somebody could test bug 974402 that'd be great
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-15
<iGadget> hi
<iGadget> I am experienced abnormal high load on 12.04 beta2 when my systems are completely idle. Which package should I use to report this issue on?
<iGadget> experiencing
<phillw> chilicui1: you've lost your cloak?
<chilicui1> phillw: yep, connection troubles >_<
<phillw> hmmm, I know that feeling.
<iGadget> hi
<iGadget> I am experiencing abnormal high load on 12.04 beta2 when my systems are completely idle. Which package should I use to report this issue on?
<kanliot> igadget can you be specific on what is causing the load?
<iGadget> kanliot, well I've been trying to find out
<iGadget> htop shows several processes taking very few percentage of cpu now and then
<iGadget> but the load of the machines is constantly between 0.5 and 1.5
<kanliot> .5 %?
<kanliot> you can also see total cpu time
<kanliot> like seconds of cpu time for each process
<iGadget> ok...
<iGadget> well in that case it's unit-panel-service and compiz
<iGadget> ...and empathy-chat
<iGadget> but on the other systems I'm not using the latter
<iGadget> oh and hud-service as well, although less
<kanliot> really the devs need numbers
<iGadget> so how can I obtain those numbers
<kanliot> like empathy-chat was using 200 seconds of cpu before
<iGadget> ?
<kanliot> and now empathy-chat is using 500 seconds
<iGadget> so... I have to revert back to 11.10
<iGadget> check the numbers there
<kanliot> yeah that would help
<kanliot> i know some people do power regression testing
<kanliot> like phoronix
<kanliot> they test the power used at idle
<kanliot> for the new ubuntu versions
<iGadget> yeah I read about those tests
<kanliot> so you can check their results when they come out
<iGadget> but still... an idle system should not have a load average between 0.5 and 1.5
<iGadget> that's just absurd
<kanliot> %?
<kanliot> .5 %
<kanliot> ?
<iGadget> it's the numbers behind 'Load average:' in htop
<iGadget> right now on this system - 0.81, 0.82, 0.83
<iGadget> I've been told that 1.0 is one cpu being used 100%
<iGadget> so 0.5 would equal 50% usage of 1 core, right?
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> actually i just read about load averages just now
<kanliot> full disclosure
<kanliot> something has to be eating your cpu
<iGadget> indeed... and it's present on all 3 systems I'm running 12.04 on
<kanliot> you can sort by cpu
<iGadget> cpu% you mean?
<kanliot> yeah
<iGadget> that's default, yes
<kanliot> f6
<iGadget> and what I'm seeing there is the processes I mentioned before
<kanliot> and they are way below 25%?
<kanliot> unit-panel-service and compiz
<kanliot>  ...and empathy-chat
<iGadget> and there are a few more which take 1 to 2% each
<kanliot> what's the highest percentage?
<iGadget> Is there any way to record htop's output?
<kanliot> and how many cores on that pc?
<kanliot> i donno
<iGadget> highest varies all the time
<iGadget> one moment it's compiz
<iGadget> then it's unit-panel-service
<kanliot> how much cpu time on unit-panelservice
<kanliot> ?
<iGadget> 2 cores with hyperthreading here, Core i5
<iGadget> varies between 2 and 3%
<iGadget> sometimes higher
<kanliot> well i'm stumped
<iGadget> and that's the weird part I guess... the number don't add up
<kanliot> i don't think kernel times are included
<iGadget> I guess I can make a screencast video of htop while logged in via ssh, so the recording itself doesn't affect htop
<iGadget> would that help?
<kanliot> quit htop and load top
<kanliot> it shows kernel times
<kanliot> please
<iGadget> sure... so what should I look for?
<kanliot> ): 18.3%us,  2.5%sy,  0.0%ni, 78.4%id,  0.8%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<kanliot> look for like 40%sy
<iGadget> I'm not sure what those numbers mean
<iGadget> 1.3%sy
<iGadget> but load average is > 0.8
<kanliot> the rest of the line?
<iGadget> it's changing like crazy, so it's just a snapshot
<iGadget> Cpu(s):  6.7%us,  2.1%sy,  0.0%ni, 91.2%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<kanliot>  2c. CPU States
<kanliot>        The CPU states are shown in the Summary Area. They are always shown as a percentage and are for the time between now and the last refresh.
<kanliot>         us  --  User CPU time
<kanliot>           The time the CPU has spent running users' processes that are not niced.
<kanliot>         sy  --  System CPU time
<kanliot>           The time the CPU has spent running the kernel and its processes.
<kanliot>         ni  --  Nice CPU time
<kanliot>           The time the CPU has spent running users' proccess that have been niced.
<kanliot>         wa  --  iowait
<kanliot>           Amount of time the CPU has been waiting for I/O to complete.
<kanliot>         hi  --  Hardware IRQ
<kanliot>           The amount of time the CPU has been servicing hardware interrupts.
<kanliot>         si  --  Software Interrupts
<kanliot>           The amount of time the CPU has been servicing software interrupts.
<kanliot>         st  --  Steal Time
<kanliot>           The amount of CPU 'stolen' from this virtual machine by the hypervisor for other tasks (such as running another virtual machine).
<kanliot> at 9% cpu usage i think you should have a load of 9%*4 = .36
<kanliot> actually disregard what i said
<kanliot> i donno
<iGadget> I guess I will just create a screencast video and post it in a bugreport. Problem still is - what package to file the bug on? :)
<kanliot> i think it's a kernel problem
<iGadget> linux-image then
<kanliot> ya
<kanliot> good luck
<iGadget> thanks
<kanliot> and it would help if you gave hard numbers for load
<kanliot> and kernel versions also
<iGadget> well those will all be included in the video and the apport report I guess :)
<iGadget> kanliot, I think I found the cause of the problem
<iGadget> and it's not what I thought is was :)
<kanliot> ok
<iGadget> I'm using indicator-multiload as a replacement for the good 'ol gnome2 system monitor in the upper bar
<iGadget> but in 12.04, this indicator causes all the beforementioned processes to start consuming cpu
<iGadget> when I quit the indicator, the system load goes back to normal...
<iGadget> ...while the whole point to use the indicator was to get a sens of what the overal load of my system was like :P
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> pITA
<iGadget> so I'll be filing a bug alright... on indicator-multiload ;)
<kanliot> i suppose you should document it
<kanliot> but i donno where
<kanliot> :)
